# Are you or have you ever been in the Armed Forces?



## Medvedya (Dec 23, 2004)

By request, I have set up a thread for people who are, or have been in the military of their country - or someone else's country, if you're a mercenary.


----------



## plan_D (Dec 23, 2004)

Maybe you're one of those Mercs that tried to take over Equatorial Guniea, if so, we want to hear your story.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 23, 2004)

I think most everyone already knows my story....


----------



## Medvedya (Dec 23, 2004)

Well, bits and pieces - you were a SEAL yeah?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 23, 2004)

yes- my story begins in 1990, my dad was on ops. in my folks bedroom when it all turned ugly...................


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 23, 2004)

Been all over and shot alot of rounds...


----------



## Medvedya (Dec 23, 2004)

This is all good stuff - loads of serious expertise from all branches! 

I've been in uniform myself once, but you don't wanna know about that..... (one year in the TA and a year at ROTC)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 23, 2004)

Territorial Army?


----------



## Medvedya (Dec 23, 2004)

Yeah, for a bit.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 23, 2004)

One thing thats good about the Military, is that u get the chance to leave it.... I got sick and tired of getting shot at by 13 year old kids.... Damn Haitians.....


----------



## Maestro (Dec 23, 2004)

I never was in the army myself. I took some info about pilot training for the Royal Navy, but I decided to don't go in UK when I realised that I didn't had enough money to move over there. 

It was at the end of 2001, beginning of 2002.

Then, when my godfather (who is French (the lone true French of my family)) told me about his past in the French Airborne, I thought about enlisting in the Canadian Airborne, but their equipment sucks ! And I didn't wanted to be assigned to a G*D D*MNED peace keeping mission (you know, the "Blue Helmets"). I'm the kind of who would shoot before geting shot at. That doesn't match with the UN philosophy.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 23, 2004)

I'm in the Navy. Much of our equipment sucks too, but thankfully not all of it.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 23, 2004)

*sings* In the Navy...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 23, 2004)

Maestro said:


> I thought about enlisting in the Canadian Airborne, but their equipment sucks ! And I didn't wanted to be assigned to a G*D D*MNED peace keeping mission (you know, the "Blue Helmets"). I'm the kind of who would shoot before geting shot at. That doesn't match with the UN philosophy.



You know all about what happened to the boys in Somalia in '92, right? What a friggin' dumb ass move _that_ was, by the brass! Sending the Airborne to do peace keeping! What the hell did they _think_ was going to happen?!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 23, 2004)

cheddar cheese said:


> *sings* In the Navy...



Not quite!


----------



## Medvedya (Dec 23, 2004)

Wot? No Red Indians?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 23, 2004)

No leather pants!


----------



## plan_D (Dec 23, 2004)

And no bikers...  

SEAL Team 2 are under questioning over this Iraq war. I hear they were the first to 'abuse' Iraqi prisoners. How can a Special Forces team abuse prisoners...?


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 23, 2004)

Trying to get info and reliable intelligence... I myself have abused Iraqis before.... And Somolis as well.... 

Nothing like posing them for pictures and whatnot, just physical abuse... I have seen and done some things that were VERY illegal in my time.... Watched a CIA spook cut off 2 fingers from this Iraqi shitbird officer.. 

That ended up with a weapons cache of around 300 rifles, RPG's, morters, and enough ammo to make a big difference in a certain area... Say what u will, but the above interrogation saved many American and Coalition troops lives, at the cost of a pinky and ringfinger....

BTW, one of the SEALs being prosecuted used to be a pretty good buddy of mine...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 23, 2004)

(Mental note: Be good to les, be good to les...)


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 23, 2004)

Hehe...


----------



## plan_D (Dec 23, 2004)

That's not abuse though, that's what I'm saying. It's interrogation. All British forces are trained to expect beatings and such when captured. What we do to them is much less than what they do to us. Breaking them down is all part of interrogation...Lefties are just stupid...


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 23, 2004)

Im really ed that this abuse crap has gotten this far.... Big deal... The were stripped and embarassed, and had to lay naked with other naked men, with hoods on their heads... BIG FREAKIN DEAL..... They are the goddamn enemy.... Atleast we aint cuttin off their heads and shit....

Most Iraqi men are into that kinda crap in the first place.. Ill bet u some of em actually enjoyed being in a pile of man-flesh like that...


----------



## plan_D (Dec 23, 2004)

I agree. If they didn't want it happening to them, they shouldn't have surrendered. If Stalin caused enough fear in his men to make them think twice about surrendering, why couldn't Hussein. He's a failure!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 23, 2004)

Hussein couldnt scratch the pimples off of Stalins Ass!!!!!


----------



## plan_D (Dec 23, 2004)

Well, of course not, Hussein is in prison and Stalin is dead...

One good thing about Hussein is, he is so easy to mock. He can be the focal point of abuse for many years to come...


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 23, 2004)

> Well, of course not, Hussein is in prison and Stalin is dead...


I think u know i was referring to their respective legacys... Correct???



> One good thing about Hussein is, he is so easy to mock.



Until the Iraqis finally put him to death...... Make a martyr outta him to those freakin fanatics and insurgents... 

They shoulda dropped a WP into that hole in the ground when they found him.. Woulda saved alot of $$$ and time and lives, and woulda stopped them damned loyalists from carrying on for so long....


----------



## Medvedya (Dec 23, 2004)

That's the problem that Guardian readers can't understand - wars tend to be nasty, and involve people doing nasty things to other people - a bit far out I know, but that's the way it is. 

The Abu Ghraib soldiers were damn fools for first making a holiday album, and a disgrace second for turning it into an off-duty pastime. 

If there are things which have to be done which are not for the squeamish, and for the greater good, then so be it. 

But torture for fun? That's messed up, and something Hussain's bully boys would do. We're better than that.


----------



## plan_D (Dec 23, 2004)

Yes, I did know you were talking of the legacys...I was just being intentionally difficult...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 23, 2004)

The lefties, unfortunately, practically run this country! Add to that a cheap government who's only interest is lining their own pockets while the country is steadily taken over from within _and_ without!

Rant Time: 
As a member of the armed forces, it's _extremely_ frustrating when ninty-plus percent of the population has it's head buried so far up it's ass that it can't accept even a sliver of reality! What's left of our military has been neglected and/or cut almost to the point of no return! Yet those assholes in Ottawa keep increasing our international commitments, all in the name of face saving with the world! *HA!* As if they're fooling anyone but the Canadian public! We're the laughing stock of NATO, and quite honestly, I'm surprised we haven't been shown the door! (actually, there are reasons that they let us stay.  )

If someone in government doesn't wake the hell up soon, or if someone in authority doesn't make a stand on our (the Forces) behalf _f.ucking quick_, it's gonna be game over before we know it! The short-sightedness knows no bounds!
As corny as this may sound to some, I love my country! I'm actually still _proud_ of my country, despite how I go on at times! It's just difficult to display a sense of pride in the service in this country, and that's really, really sad!

But I'm not bitter. 


- Here ends the rant.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 23, 2004)

> But torture for fun? That's messed up, and something Hussain's bully boys would do. We're better than that.


I agree with the second part of that, but I dont consider making guys get naked and taking pics of them torture.... Do you???


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 23, 2004)

Oops, did I interrupt? Sorry!


----------



## plan_D (Dec 23, 2004)

The Lefties run Britain too...but we got bigger problems with our Lefties...like the damn "Don't want to offend the Muslims, can't be too christian" crap.


----------



## Medvedya (Dec 23, 2004)

Nah, it's not torture, but the problem was it was for fun. I have much less problem with some high ranking B'athist official getting a real kicking, if it'll get information out about WMD's, or Saddam's atrocities, or links to Al qaeda - give it your best shot guys.

But there's got to be a reason for it. Apart from anything else, that's the line any professional takes - do what you've got to do the get the job done and that's it.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 23, 2004)

plan_D said:


> The Lefties run Britain too...but we got bigger problems with our Lefties...like the damn "Don't want to offend the Muslims, can't be too christian" crap.



Don't f.ucking even get me started on that one!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 23, 2004)

Me neither....


----------



## Medvedya (Dec 23, 2004)

And what N.S was saying is happening here - the Black Watch, one of our oldest and most famous regiments, are just starting to come home from their deployment in Baghdad. They should be all back by Monday. There's a present waiting for them! They might be disbanded!


----------



## plan_D (Dec 23, 2004)

AH! Come complain about that one to me when they've got arabic above English on government buildings in your country....

...or when they let them in on Asylum claims from safe countries...2 million muslims...in a country with a population of 60 million...but we can't offend that minority...SINCE when was democracy minority rules?


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 23, 2004)

AFREAKINMEN......


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 23, 2004)

Makes ya sick, don't it Med?


----------



## plan_D (Dec 23, 2004)

Yep, government cut-backs are cutting up to 9 regiments out of the Army to make up money for the poor Asylum Seekers!


----------



## Medvedya (Dec 23, 2004)

It's a complete joke - and one thing that really sods me off is the English, or lack of. It should be a case that an applicant should learn English before we even _look_ at the possibility of them staying here. And not just pidgin stuff either - up to conversational at _least!_ Guess what though? Local councils around the country spend a fortune printing leaflets in 57 different languages! 

Say what you want about the French, but I'll bet they don't do that. If you live in France, tough! Learn French or struggle! And that's fair enough in my book.


----------



## plan_D (Dec 23, 2004)

I do have respect of the French treatment of the muslims, actually. I'll give them that. It's live in France, live by French rules.


----------



## Medvedya (Dec 23, 2004)

Yeah, and that's exactly they way it should be here. Don't like Christmas? Too bad! 

_You_ elected to come here! No one made you, and no one asked you. Deal with it or leave.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 23, 2004)

"O' Canada..." I feel another rant coming on!  
Nah! Not tonight!


----------



## Medvedya (Dec 23, 2004)

So I guess Michael Moore won't be posting here then?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Medvedya (Dec 23, 2004)

Well you never know!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 23, 2004)

I he shows up, I'll delete all his freakin posts....... Then horse can ban him......

Heres and example of how this immigration thing is getting outta hand...

I was on a job site and the electricians were wiring up some of the overhead lighting.... I asked this one Mexican dude standing on a ladder if I could borrow his scissor lift........ He couldnt understand me.. Even when I used pidgin English and some Spanish, he was lost.. I had to resort to hand signals to get him to understand that I wanted to borrow his lift....

HAND SIGNALS!!!!

Americas stance on Illegal Immigration is probably my biggest political peeve.... Supposedly, Canada's situation is worse..... (Nonskim?)Something has got to be done about it..... Soon, or we're all screwed....


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 23, 2004)

lesofprimus said:


> Supposedly, Canada's situation is worse..... (Nonskim?)Something has got to be done about it..... Soon, or we're all screwed....



Ya had to get me started, les!  

No but really, it _is_ worse I think. Hey, we're Canada! "Got rejects and social garbage? Well look no further!"
If you mods want to delete this go ahead, but I'm gonna say what I think!

The shit heads wanna come here, fine! There's plenty of room in the goddam arctic! 
By shit heads, ya know I mean rag heads, right?

Don't forget, in Canada we also have this long English/French feud that we still haven't fully worked out! Maestro knows what I'm talking about. It's just plain retarded! We're supposed to be a friggin' country, for God sakes!


(yeah, I'm drinkin'!  )


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 23, 2004)

So am I, Amaretto and Cokes at the moment... Im off tomorrow... Hell yea....


----------



## Maestro (Dec 23, 2004)

Nonskimmer said:


> Ya had to get me started, les!
> 
> No but really, it _is_ worse I think. Hey, we're Canada! "Got rejects and social garbage? Well look no further!"
> If you mods want to delete this go ahead, but I'm gonna say what I think!
> ...



Yeah, I know what you're on about.

But "here", in Québec, we are different ! We are socialo-nazi-perfect-and-muslims-lovers ! While, in the west, "they" are capitalist unfaithful ! We are sooooo different that, because of the (provincial) law 101, most Jews (90% English-speaking) felt the trap and withdrew to Ontario to start their companies in Toronto.

Then, around 1990, they abolished the law to "re-install" it around the year 2000 to clear the whole province of Québec from English.

Then, what's coming up ? The "psychologic Berlin wall" ! And they've already begun by cuting us one year off primary school around 30 years ago ! Now, if you want to go work in West-Canada, USA or UK, you need to complete one year of post-secondary school to match a Grade 12 certificate !

But why don't we change our Federal gouvernment ? The political balance is held by Québec and Ontario ! Québec always voted for the Bloc Québécois while Ontario always voted Liberal. Event if all West and East Canada counties united together and voted for the Corservators, they would not get elected because of the provinces of Québec and Ontario ! So, for 20 years now, the Liberal Party rule Canada with their mafiosi ministers.

Uh... ? Did I heard someone saying that our gouvernment isn't corrupted ?

So why did a newspaper (I think it was the National Post) prooved that ex-minister Gagliano was a made-man (not a wannabe, a MADE-MAN) of the Bonano family ?

Or why did the RCMP almost apologized to Prime Minister Paul Martin for seizing something like 300 kilos (not pounds, KILOS) of cocaine aboard a boat of the Canada Steamship Line, compagny originaly owned by Paul Martin but now sold to his son(s) ?

Or why did ALL Canadian Primes Ministers (Federal and Provincial) entered politic poor, and retired millionaires ?

And now, the CRTC is trying to close a radio station in Québec (CHOI 98.1 Radio X) because ministers (Federal and Provincial) don't like what Jeff Fillion says about them and their little comrades ! And other radio and T.V. stations ruled by GOD DAMNED ASS-LICKERS saying : "Oh, that's nice. They were saying bad things."

 

*Fall on my knees, looking up to the sky* Please, USA, invade us and anex us to set us free !


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 23, 2004)

Are we fuck ed up, or what? 

"O Canada, Terre de nos aieux..."


----------



## evangilder (Dec 24, 2004)

If I can bring in my $.02... Illegal immigration is not only draining our economy (In LA county alone last year, almost a billion dollars for education and services for those here ILLEGALLY), but it poses a major security risk. What REALLY pisses me off though is that we treat immigrants in this country better than our veterans!!! 

I say we take all those damn DMV pamphlets that are in 40 different languages and burn them. Street signs are NOT in Chinese, Arabic, Hebrew, Russian or any other language/alphabet. They are in ENGLISH and so should the DMV manuals and driving test be.

Political correctness is another thing killing this country. People are so afraid of offending someone, they aren't thinking anymore. Thank God Governor Schwarzenegger called the tree in Sacramento a "Christmas Tree". The previous governor called it a "Holiday Tree". RUBBISH. I practice Judaism, and I am not offended by a Christmas tree, and I am not going to be fooled to think that it "represents" me because it is now called a "holiday tree". I understand that Christmas is a Christian holiday and they have as much right to celebrate it as I do to celebrate Hanukkah, or Rosh Hashana, etc. What ever happened to TOLERANCE?!?!


----------



## Maestro (Dec 24, 2004)

Nonskimmer said:


> Are we f**k ed up, or what?
> 
> "O Canada, Terre de nos aieux..."



Are you talking about me or the whole country ?

If you were talking about me, I could understand... Sometimes I have the bad habit to drift away...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 24, 2004)

C'mon man, I ain't talking about you!  
I may be "English", but I'm not that stupid!


----------



## Maestro (Dec 24, 2004)

evangilder said:


> Political correctness is another thing killing this country. People are so afraid of offending someone, they aren't thinking anymore. Thank God Governor Schwarzenegger called the tree in Sacramento a "Christmas Tree". The previous governor called it a "Holiday Tree". RUBBISH. I practice Judaism, and I am not offended by a Christmas tree, and I am not going to be fooled to think that it "represents" me because it is now called a "holiday tree". I understand that Christmas is a Christian holiday and they have as much right to celebrate it as I do to celebrate Hanukkah, or Rosh Hashana, etc. What ever happened to TOLERANCE?!?!



I agree with you. That's why they want to shut down CHOI 98.1 : they are not politicaly correct.

Here, if you're NOT ALL of the following :

- "100% French sources"
- Hate USA, English and Jews
- Socialist
- Separatist
- Catholic OR Muslism

You're NOT a real Québécois.

Me being from Danish "sources", loving USA, UK, West-Canada and Jews, being capitalist, federalist and Atheist... Well, I'm a Lone-Wolf.

Anyway, back on what I wanted to say about your post, Evan :

Political correctness is killing the society. We don't have the right to say anything. If you say something about a Black, you'll be told that you're a racist. If you say something about the controling gouvernment you'll be told that you are encouraging the Rebellion. If you say something about the laws you'll be told : "If you don't like it, get the f*ck to USA."


----------



## Maestro (Dec 24, 2004)

Nonskimmer said:


> C'mon man, I ain't talking about you!
> I may be "English", but I'm not that stupid!



You're not stupid, *I* am.  

It's only because sometimes it's difficult for me to distinguish sarcasm and "true opinion".


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Dec 24, 2004)

You're damn right, Evan!

One thing I like about America is that ideal of, "I do what I want!"


Lately, though, due to this political correctness sh*t, this ideal seems to have been pushed aside...


No one in high places has gotten there without offending someone, you gotta take risks to get somewhere, and risks offend more "rational" people!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 24, 2004)

Friggin immigrants get all the jobs too regardless of qualification - just cos they work for less!


----------



## kiwimac (Dec 24, 2004)

Chaps,

Not everyone who uses this board is white, middle-class, British, canadian or US. Please keep comments about others races / religions to PM. This board is open for all, folks, please try to remember that.

I realise emotions can run high but.... please, remember, other folks have the same rights we treasure for ourselves including the right to emigrate.

Kiwimac


----------



## evangilder (Dec 24, 2004)

Perhaps I got a little caught up in the emotion. I am not racist and never intended my comments to seem that way. I have no problem with someone immigrating to the US legally. But they should be prepared to assimilate. It is okay to retain your culture, but no one should expect driver's manuals and things like that to be in their language. I just get really angry that the US government gives better benefits to immigrants than veterans. That's just not right. I understand that immigrants are just starting out and may need some help. and I don't have any problem with that. But I DO have a problem with the assistance they qualify for is better than for our vets.

After walking through the VA hospital in Westwood in the late 1980's, I realized that once they have no use for you anymore, you are pretty much forgotten. I got offered a measly $25/month for hearing loss suffered while in the Air Force. I turned it down. I figure if it goes to someone who needs it more gets it, all the better. $25 a month won't bring back my hearing anyway. 

It's just a shame that some of the guys that have come back from Iraq are turning up in homeless shelters already! They are usually still suffering from wounds received and haven't gotten back on their feet. That's just not right.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 24, 2004)

kiwimac said:


> Chaps,
> 
> Not everyone who uses this board is white, middle-class, British, canadian or US. Please keep comments about others races / religions to PM. This board is open for all, folks, please try to remember that.
> 
> ...



I know - I wasnt being racist in any way, I would feel the same about immigration no matter who it was. Evan is right though, its not right that they get priority opver Veterans (To be honest I wasnt even aware that was going on)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 24, 2004)

Kiwimac, I hear what you're saying about these boards, and it wasn't my intention to start a revolution or anything.
Maybe I got a bit carried away with the comments, but alcohol and years of pent up emotion will do that to you.  

I will defend this one point, that I think everyone who's posted in this thread will agree with: Political correctness has gotten _way, way_ out of hand!
Those of us in the racial/religious majority should in no way be made to feel shame for what we are! Alright, I've said enough!



Maestro said:


> Me being from Danish "sources", loving USA, UK, West-Canada and Jews, being capitalist, federalist and Atheist... Well, I'm a Lone-Wolf.



You didn't mention East-Canada.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 24, 2004)

Seeing how I get slammed almost daily for being an American, using the term Ra*head or J*p, or Ch*nk, or Kr*ut, or Pol*ck, or Sp*c doesnt really seem that bad to me..... 

I think that a sizeable percent of the worlds population hates me because Im an American, and uses many derogatory comments to describe my nationality, and me.....

I dont hate Ra*heads or J*ps, or Ch*nks, or Ni**ers, or Kr*uts, or Pol*cks, or Sp*cs.....

I dont happen to use any of those words because I have close pals from all over the world, but, there are many worse things said on these boards besides the slang terminology used to describe some nationalities....

I wish people wouldnt be so overly sensitive concerning the political correctness of "Feelings"..... I was in Iraq and the Iraqis actually didnt find the term Ra*head to be offensive... We called them that all the time.... Try saying Ni**er like that in Detroit....

Anyone know some really good American derogatory nicknames????

I know of Seppo from the Aussies, and Yank.... Anything else youve heard???


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 24, 2004)

I've got a brother inlaw from Lebanon that I call a rag head all the time. He couldn't care less, but maybe that's just him! One thing I _don't_ call him is 'sand ni*ger'! He'd rip my head off, and I could see why!

American nicknames, eh?  

I've heard some folks use the term 'semi' for Americans, but I'll be damned if I have a clue what that's all about.  You hear 'Yank' quite often, but that's pretty much it.


----------



## Crippen (Dec 24, 2004)

lesofprimus said:


> > But torture for fun? That's messed up, and something Hussain's bully boys would do. We're better than that.
> 
> 
> I agree with the second part of that, but I don't consider making guys get naked and taking pics of them torture.... Do you???



Ok I ( against the better judgment of most people I know), see the need to go to war and the need for armed forces, because by nature a % of humans are complete and utter shyte and beyond any normal laws. But 
Les, whether you are willing to see it or not, that it is in-fact torture.
with such open disregard for human life, it's a good job your out of it all now. Feel free to be aggressive towards me Les, I will send virtual hugs right back at ya.
 
I hate political correctness gone mad, as much as you guys, but when it comes to 'I have a dream' and United Colours of Benetton, you have to say 'fair enough'  .

for those who don't: www.stormfront.org


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 24, 2004)

> Les, whether you are willing to see it or not, that it is in-fact torture.


Stripping a bunch of guys and taking pics of them piled on top of one another is considered torture?????

Tell that to the dudes that stayed in the Hanoi Hilton for 15 months... Theyd laugh in ur face....

Tell that to Chief Warrant Officer Michael Durant, of Blackhawk Down Fame, who was tortured by Somolis for 10 days.... They broke his fingers.... The repeatedly smashed 2X4's into his chest... Ask him if he thinks posing naked men in a pile would be torture....

Im not being aggresive, because u have the right to have ur own opinion, which i respect.... But, if u look at the larger picture, u'll see if was all just goofin around....

I mean seriously, during SEAL training, we went through Capture, Interrogation, and Evade Training that was worse than that Abu Grad crap....


----------



## Crippen (Dec 24, 2004)

Medvedya said:


> This is all good stuff - loads of serious expertise from all branches!
> 
> I've been in uniform myself once, but you don't wanna know about that..... (one year in the TA and a year at ROTC)


*I was in the Girl guides for 5 years Med, possibly saw more violence there M8  (joke).
NonSkimmer, so you are in the Navy now..... tell us more. Anyone else still in the forces or have you been in the forces?? I wanted to join the army when I left school but my mum refused to sign the papers. My friend talked me into going with her for an entrance exam ( as she didn't want to go alone) to get into a collage, I passed and she didn't ( Oops), so my path went in a very different direction. So..... why/how/what happened to get you on your course????*


----------



## Crippen (Dec 24, 2004)

*Nice to know that the U.S forces are breeding a future generation of terrorists Les. But, I too am only goofing around mate   *


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 24, 2004)

> Nice to know that the U.S forces are breeding a future generation of terrorists Les.


I dont understand how u mean that??? If ur somehow trying to relate taking pictures of naked Iraqis and Terrorism, u failed miserably....


----------



## Crippen (Dec 24, 2004)

*straight guys don't spend a whole lot of time taking pictures of a pile of naked men, if you ask me ( unless you are terrorising them of course).

*


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Dec 24, 2004)

kiwimac said:


> Chaps,
> 
> Not everyone who uses this board is white, middle-class, British, canadian or US. Please keep comments about others races / religions to PM. This board is open for all, folks, please try to remember that.
> 
> ...




Aaaaaaaaaactually, I'm not white, but technically am American due to being born here, but I don't care...


My English is the best in my school, and my parents came legally from Brasil.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Dec 24, 2004)

lesofprimus said:
 

> > Les, whether you are willing to see it or not, that it is in-fact torture.
> 
> 
> Stripping a bunch of guys and taking pics of them piled on top of one another is considered torture?????
> ...




Except for getting your pods (thanks for the word, Evan!) shocked, right?


I hope so, or else military training sucks!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 24, 2004)

> straight guys don't spend a whole lot of time taking pictures of a pile of naked men, if you ask me ( unless you are terrorising them of course).


I agree.. I really dont see the whole point to it... Whoever came up with the idea is a real big moron......



> Except for getting your pods (thanks for the word, Evan!) shocked, right?


Actually, we did use a crank powered phone once and awhile.. The phone leads were stripped back... Wind one end around the dudes left big toe, and the other around his right one, and give em a crank.... Sure makes em dance.. EEerrrrr..... I mean wiggle.....


----------



## Medvedya (Dec 24, 2004)

Yeah, I saw that in a film called 'Tigerland' - not nice!  

Mind you, I wonder if army rat packs could be catagorised as torture?


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 24, 2004)

> Mind you, I wonder if army rat packs could be catagorised as torture?


If u put the rats in a burlap sack and then throw it over someones head, yea, I'd consider that torture....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 24, 2004)




----------



## Maestro (Dec 24, 2004)

Thanks, Nonskimmer. I've forgotten East-Canada.



Crippen said:


> Ok I ( against the better judgment of most people I know), see the need to go to war and the need for armed forces, because by nature a % of humans are complete and utter shyte and beyond any normal laws. But
> Les, whether you are willing to see it or not, that it is in-fact torture.
> with such open disregard for human life, it's a good job your out of it all now. Feel free to be aggressive towards me Les, I will send virtual hugs right back at ya.
> 
> I hate political correctness gone mad, as much as you guys, but when it comes to 'I have a dream' and United Colours of Benetton, you have to say 'fair enough'  .



One thing you need to know, Crippen : there is NO law at war. There never was, and never will be. The Geneve Convention sounds good only for paper-workers, not for soldiers.

At war, you have to torture ennemy officers to save your mates' lives and may be civilan lives.

During WW II, when Germany captured Allied or Russian pilots, do you really think Gaestapo did NOT tortured them to get informations ?

The same thing has been done by Allied and Russian MP toward German prisonners. If they haven't done it, may be they couldn't have got the informations to successfully land on D-Day.

That's the same thing in Irak.

When that Marine girl was captured (I think it was during the Afganisthan war, but that's the same bunch of fanatics), she went there on her two legs and was freed by a commando team wich got her away on a stretcher, with her both legs broken and (I think) she got pregnant during her capture time.

There is NO law at war. Don't forget it.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 24, 2004)

Crippen said:


> NonSkimmer, so you are in the Navy now..... tell us more.



Not much to tell, really. I've been in for just shy of sixteen years, been to some interesting places, and met tons of interesting people. I've been to the Persian Gulf a wack of times, done Arctic deployments (they suck!  ), and more damn fisheries patrols than I care to count! Oh, and I've consumed a shit load of beer.

After years of serving on destroyers and frigates, I'm currently on a submarine course. Something different, with a small increase in pay.



Maestro said:


> Thanks, Nonskimmer. I've forgotten East-Canada.



A lot of people do!


----------



## Medvedya (Dec 24, 2004)

Nonskimmer said:


> Oh, and I've consumed a s**t load of beer.



Remember I once mentioned that I had a mate who used to be in the R.N?

That's exactly what he said when he was asked about his time there!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 24, 2004)

I've always gotten along great with the 'Kipper' (British) sailors! The boys love to drink, and they love a good scrap!


----------



## kiwimac (Dec 25, 2004)

As anyone involved in Intel will tell you, the information gained by torturing someone is always considered 'bad.' This is simply because after awhile people will begin telling you what they think you want to hear JUST TO STOP the pain.

Nope there are better ways to gain intel. As for the prison debacle in Iraq, that was torture, it is unacceptable, worse it was simply damn stupid.

People, this is my first and last comment (unless pressed ), The war in Iraq is stupid, it is tactically dubious at best and downright idiotic at worst and it is actively empowering the creation of new cells of terrorists.

Why stupid? Because the best intel prior to the war beginning showed that Iraq was indeed complying with the UN / US demands concerning weapons.

Why tactically bloody awful:

1: The US has destroyed the infrastraucture and actualy physical structures of a country in order to impose democracy, this has led to the very situation the US was trying to avoid in the first place. An influx of Al-Qaeda and the proliferation of terrorists.

2: The US is trying to fight a guerilla war using conventional means, this did not work in vietnam, it will not work now.

3: After 11 Sept 2001 the US had an enormous amount of sympathy worldwide including in the moderate arab states, this sympathy has been squandered by the US's actions in Iraq. No-one denies that Hussein had to go but it was NOT the job of the US to force a revolution there, that is the right of the Iraqi people. 

Further it seems to most of us in the rest of the world that Prez Bush, invaded Iraq simply for the oil. Why? Because otherwise he was invading Iraq under the impression that Hussein was involved in the Sept.11 terrorist action and he simply wasn't. The pilot-terrorists of Sept. 11 were mostly Saudis.

Lastly, all that has happened in the wake of the invasion is that Iraq has become what the US feared it already was, a haven for terrorists, a training ground for the future leaders of Islamic Jihad, Hamas, Al-Qaeda and the like and, unfortunately, a vietnam-like killing ground.

That great General Sun Tzu would consider, IMO, that the gain was NOT offset by the cost.

Kiwimac


----------



## plan_D (Dec 25, 2004)

It depends how highly Sun Tzu ranked the capture of Hussein as a gain. In his times a lot of people died to stop one man...


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 26, 2004)

> As anyone involved in Intel will tell you, the information gained by torturing someone is always considered 'bad.'


It may be considered bad, but sometimes the info is good and u make something happen, such as what I witnessed.....



> This is simply because after awhile people will begin telling you what they think you want to hear JUST TO STOP the pain.


While this is true to a wide degree, under certain circumstances, they will tell the truth instead of winding up dead.... If u have 3 hostages and execute one of them in front of the other 2, chances are that they will truthfully tell u everything in 3 seconds time what u were questioning...


> Nope there are better ways to gain intel.


I totally agree.....


> As for the prison debacle in Iraq, that was torture


Making an Iraqi strip and pig pile a bunch of other guys aint torture...
"Hey Achmed, atleast they aint breaking our fingers eh?"
"Ya Muhammed... I thought I felt Yuseef touch my balls though...."


> torture, it is unacceptable


I totally agree, mainly because I have seen it done before....


> worse it was simply damn stupid.


I totally agree.. Probably the stupidest thing next to not closing ALL of Iraqs borders.....

I agree with 99% of what u said... Good points....


----------



## Medvedya (Dec 26, 2004)

One trick that can be used is to first beastathon the suspect, and then suddenly be friendly and offer tea/cigarette ect.. the shock can make them crack.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 26, 2004)

Good Cop/Bad Cop Routine..... I went through a short CIA training class in Somolia on interrogation techniques, and this was one of the more sucessful approaches....


----------



## Medvedya (Dec 26, 2004)

Another trick is to make the suspect stand in freezing water, until they're blue with cold, then take them into a hut with six or seven space heaters blazing away. Imagine what happens when the circulation starts up again - aggh! As soon as they're feeling more comfortable, back to the pond!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 26, 2004)

Med, you sound like you have experience.


----------



## Medvedya (Dec 26, 2004)

Nah, it's just gnarly things I've read and heard....


----------



## Crippen (Dec 26, 2004)

Nonskimmer said:


> I've always gotten along great with the 'Kipper' (British) sailors! The boys love to drink, and they love a good scrap!


Sounds terribly British!!!
Nonskimmer.... good reading.... keep it coming.
Subs!!??? always thought you would have to be barking mad to do that, A bit more money?!..... I think you need shed loads M8 to do that.


----------



## kiwimac (Dec 26, 2004)

The problem with torture is, where does it end? 

The Geneva Conventions were authored to prevent the routine torturing and killing of POWs. When one country allows or encourages toture it means that ALL countires troops / citizens become that much more vulnerable.

kiwimac


----------



## Crippen (Dec 26, 2004)

Sorry a long rant ( two subjects) and a tad contentious.... but I need my chest clearing>>>>>>>


Maestro said:


> One thing you need to know, Crippen : there is NO law at war. There never was, and never will be.
> There is NO law at war. Don't forget it.


I can only imagin some of the sights seen in war. But please don't patronize me or give me a virtual 'pat on the head' as if I know F**k all about anything.
To start with, I wouldn't be posting on a WW2 site, nor have a love interest in machines of 'mass murder' ( ie the Lancs bomber), if I didn't see the need for armed forces and war. Whilst there are folk in the world intent on greed, power and domination, there is a need for defence.
And if you want to know could I kill.... sure, without doubt, no question... I am very sure I could (if I had to*).
As for terrorism being terrified M8, you don't have to go to war to have your bones broken and be abused in everyway and shape possible, I ( like many others) endured it for five years, at the hands of a ' loving husband'. (*Character building  ). 
I also sit on a panel (weekly) which determins care orders (as to which kids are taken from their parents and which remain), I have to work with these parents on a daily bases.... sure I would dearly love to terrorise them for what they do ( and there are thousands of them.... not just an odd one here and there), but! I have to learn to like them and get them close and 'change them' with a smile on my face........ for their kids sake. The alternative.... no law made yet to rip out their reproductive organs... so they would 'carry on' with the following five kids they produce.
No where near the scale you talk about I know, but please don't think I have no understanding of 'anything' ( oh yes you did imply that).
I wanted troops to go into Iraq, not because of WOMD or to catch 'him', but to stop the torture to the ordinary folk like you and I. As being raped by a broken bottle and other such lovelyness, in my book just aint acceptable. ( subtle link to next subject coming up)
I believe that 90% of folk in 'all' countries, just want the same as 'us', muslims ain't after taking our country or our 'Christmas'. It is insecure governments and middle/upper class snobs that inflict political correctness upon us (proof....look where imigrants are placed in housing....not in upper/middle class housing areas), put the blame squarly at government doors not ordinary folk... what ever their race.
The dole ( welfare) breeds alot of lazyness and bleeds our country(ies) system dry, if welfare wasn't 'so' easy and folk had to work 'towards' it, it would not only sort the lazy gits out who abuse it, but also put off those people who want to come into 'any' counrty for a free ride.
**************** 
Sometimes we want to judge others how we do, to justify 'why' we do the things we do. Be it seeing the terrorist in others and refusing to see the terrorist in ourselves.>>>>
ie ...is chopping the fingers off someone to obtain a result, really any different than driving a plane into a building to gain a result. Where is this fine line we cross ?!
Here endeth my rant... chest clear and only lovely thoughts from now on.... thanks for the opportunity to rant. Come backs welcome, but I will not respond... said all I wish now.
Sorry Les if you felt I was having a dig at you... I wasn't.... kisses and virtual hugs to ya  >>>> off to talk about music now... calming stuff is music. (excuse spelling...cant be bovered).


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Dec 26, 2004)

I like that word...


Bovered!


----------



## Crippen (Dec 26, 2004)

*It's very Mancs ( Manchester), ta hun *


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Dec 26, 2004)

One thing...


Is "Shire" pronounced 'Shy-err' or 'Sheer'?


I heard someone say the latter on TV and thought it was wrong, I know it as "Shy-err"


----------



## Medvedya (Dec 26, 2004)

Urm, when said in relation to a county it would go Lanca-sha or Hertford-sha. Said on it's own like 'The Shire' as in the Hobbit, it would be Shy-err' so you're quite right.

Another thing is that places like Farnborough or Peterborough or Edinburgh, burgh being a Scottish spelling of borough are pronounced Farnbra, Peterbra, and Edinbra. But Borough, a tube station on the Northern Line, is spoken as written.

There are loads of other little traps, for example, Berkeley is a little village just north of here, and is pronounced 'Barkley'. Were you to say it as is reads, people would confuse it with the eminent university. Talking of top flight uni's, Oxford would be spoken as 'Oxfud'. I could think of loads if I put my mind to it. 

Not that confusing I hope!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 26, 2004)

Duuuuhhh!!


----------



## Medvedya (Dec 26, 2004)

Yeah, it's quite interesting when you browse through a book of place names, okay, for example 'Halifax' comes from 'Haliflex' that a word used in the 12th Century and meaning 'Holy flax field' 

Halifax, Nova Scotia was named after the Earl of Halifax - but I guess you already know that one! What I've just looked up here is that most of your city was completely trashed in 1917 when an ammunition ship blew up!


----------



## plan_D (Dec 26, 2004)

I like the way you were so sure you could kill someone Crippen, no one knows if they can actually kill someone until the time comes. So I wouldn't be too sure...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 26, 2004)

Medvedya said:


> Halifax, Nova Scotia was named after the Earl of Halifax - but I guess you already know that one! What I've just looked up here is that most of your city was completely trashed in 1917 when an ammunition ship blew up!


Actually, I did know the origin of Halifax's (Nova Scotia) name. We learned it in school. I not only work here, but I'm from Nova Scotia. I'm a 'Blue Noser'!  
My mother's parents survived the explosion of 1917, which was felt as far away as Cape Breton, in the north eastern part of the province. It was the largest man made conventional (i.e. non-nuclear) explosion, and leveled most of the city.

Trivia: To this day, the city of Halifax donates a large Christmas tree every year to the city of Boston, Massachusetts as a small token of thanks for their tremendous support and generosity, following the disaster of 1917. Halifax considers Boston as it's "sister city".



plan_D said:


> I like the way you were so sure you could kill someone Crippen, no one knows if they can actually kill someone until the time comes. So I wouldn't be too sure...



I dunno. I'm pretty sure _I_ could kill, sometimes!


----------



## plan_D (Dec 26, 2004)

I'm sure most people in this world are sure they can. You never know though until they have to, if they have to. Some of the reactions from soldiers, the first time they kill someone is amazing...the range of reaction. Some laugh hysterically and look to be enjoying it...and at the other end they just break down and cry. 

Apparently though...more you kill, easier it gets.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 26, 2004)

Situations dictate how it happens. It is one thing to be getting shot at and return the fire to make it stop. To be quite honest, the killing is easy and doesn't change (at least in my experience). What happens afterward is what is difficult and it never gets easier, you just kind of numb yourself to it to survive. 

There are some things that you don't remember for years, and something triggers that memory out of nowhere. Usually (Les, you probably have had this as well), a smell will trigger something. Some smells will instantly transfer you back, good or bad. There are other things that you will never forget, though you wish you could. What ends up happening is you learn to make friends with it, so to speak. 

I don't normally speak about this subject, but if it helps others to understand, I sometimes will chime in. Every person does handle it differently and the same is true the first time a bullet goes zinging by your head. Some just react, some curl into a ball and sob. Others, some of the ones that seem the most unlikely, show uncharacteristic bravery. It is very difficult to describe and nothing can fully train you for it because everyone reacts to the stressors differently. That is why teamwork is so important. The ones that handle it well help the ones that do not, or at least get them focused to respond to the threat.


----------



## Maestro (Dec 26, 2004)

I was told a little story about that.

Shortly after D-Day, a regiment of Canadian commandos captured a bunch of German soldiers. When the Canadian translator explained to the guys that they were P.O.W.s and wouldn't get killed, a German f*cker spit on the translator. The commando carrying the .50 machine gun pushed the translator away and said :

- Get off, buddy. That guy spit for the last time of his life.

And killed him (with the .50, of corse.) Guess how the other Canadian commandos reacted ? They vomited on the ground.


----------



## Crippen (Dec 27, 2004)

*I am known for being a softy and have to look after everyone, also for being a bit of an Emily Pankhurst ( fight for the rights of the underdog all the time).
But ( from experiences I explained earlier I have learn't to fight back) in a defence situation something 'kicks in', I would protect myself, my kids ( and anyone elses kids come to that).
I have been attacked twice whilst out, one tried to steel my bag, the other wanted to steel a bit more, both were men over 6' tall ( I am 5' 3' and 8stone), both times they came off worse.
So when I say I could kill..... ... yep I am sure ( though I wouldn't want to take another persons life  .... if I had to, I sure would  ).


Hey Med, you are a bit of a smarty pants ain't cha................... or?! are you just very quick on Google M8  

BIG BIG loving Hugs to all, from the Mancs from Lancs. xxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 27, 2004)

I'd hug ya back Crippen, but I don't want to make lanc jealous.


----------



## Crippen (Dec 27, 2004)

*Hug me anyway... with this smile, he won't stay mad at me for long   
( he might though.... I have a big mouth     )*


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 27, 2004)

Well, in that case...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 27, 2004)

oi hands off....

aww now how can i stay mad at you cripps, just don't do it again babes, you're makin me jealous 

and i had no idea you had kids, i guess that makes you to old for me?? unless you're from essex in which case you could have 2 kids and still be in my age range


----------



## Crippen (Dec 27, 2004)

*you are both crazy dudes....  (chuckles)

I am trying to remain faithful Lancs honest, though that Nonskimmer keeps trying to lead me astray (I'm trying to think like a normal woman here playing you off against one another.... but I am a tad s**t at it, which is obvious coz I am telling you both...story of my life   ).
see you behind the bike shed at 11pm Lancs.... I will make it up to you 8)  .... you will recognise me, Med said I will be wearing cloggs and a shawl ( do you know him he is the cheeky boy from Bristol) *


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 27, 2004)

Brushed off again!  (snifle!)


----------



## Crippen (Dec 27, 2004)

*Don't do that NS I'm a sucker for a man who needs me*


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 28, 2004)

oh yeah........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 28, 2004)

lanc, the only thing you need is a haircut


----------



## Medvedya (Dec 28, 2004)

Yeah, bloody hippy!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 28, 2004)

Ooooooooo that was harsh Med, youve taken it too far...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 28, 2004)

wanna see a pic of me??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 28, 2004)

Yeah! Ive been wondering what you look like for ages


----------



## Medvedya (Dec 28, 2004)

Tell you what, why not start a thread for mug-shots?

Edit: oh, I always though that you and Lanc were schoolfriends or something......


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 28, 2004)

perverts............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 28, 2004)

Damn theyre onto us, im outta here...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 28, 2004)

yeah go away old man............


----------



## Medvedya (Dec 28, 2004)

Eh? All I said was that I thought you both knew each other at school.....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 28, 2004)

yeah i know what your thinking, you're all the same..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 28, 2004)

Eh indeed :Wink:


----------



## evangilder (Dec 28, 2004)

Eh, Eh
Nudge nudge wink wink
Say no more squire...


----------



## plan_D (Dec 29, 2004)

A nudge is as good as a wink to a blind man


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 29, 2004)

And a Punch in the Mouth is better than a Kick in the Balls to a Retard......


----------



## plan_D (Dec 29, 2004)

That's not very nice.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 29, 2004)

No one ever said I was nice, so i guess it all works out.....


----------



## plan_D (Dec 29, 2004)

It does. And there was much rejoicing...


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 29, 2004)

The rejoicing happened AFTER we ate Sir Robins Minstrals......


----------



## plan_D (Dec 29, 2004)

Weren't we supposed to eat them yet? <burp>


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 29, 2004)

Blind men and retards, eh? I'm gettin' a little freaked out here!
My, lookit the time will ya? :-" Well, gotta go fellas! Have fun!


----------



## Crippen (Dec 29, 2004)

lesofprimus said:


> No one ever said I was nice, so i guess it all works out.....


Les ..... be told 'your nice' there I have just said it, now live with it.

(that darn fine line between love and hate m8  )


Hey Lancs I like men with long hair* I'm waiting for the mug shot thread... it should prove a grand ol belly laugh when everyone is on there,
no cheating though, or professional stuff...... I know you vain men who tidy their desks before sending pics in  


(* and short hair and bald   hee hee  )


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## Crippen (Jan 11, 2005)

*Hello!..... is there anybody in there? Just nod if you can hear me.*


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 11, 2005)

Only me but I am just the troll that lives in this thread, waiting to eat any trespassers


----------



## plan_D (Jan 11, 2005)

Really? REALLY!?! I'm impressed.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 11, 2005)

Yep. Although im out of tomato sauce at the moment so im not eating anyone...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 12, 2005)

Ketchup will work in a pinch.....


----------



## Crippen (Jan 13, 2005)

Branston pickle Im in the mood for 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 13, 2005)

Spam up!


----------



## Crippen (Jan 13, 2005)

with a bit of Chedder cheese of course


----------



## plan_D (Jan 13, 2005)

I just had a huge curry, do I have to!?! I suppose it would go well with my FRENCH  Biere De Luxe...oh it's cheap, but nice....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 13, 2005)

My dad has that, in huge quanties! 

Nice one BTW, cripps


----------



## plan_D (Jan 13, 2005)

Well it's nice a cheap, big crate from ASDA...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 13, 2005)

That should just about get you through the night, if you take your time


----------



## plan_D (Jan 13, 2005)

Take my time? What is this, sissy drinking night!?!


----------



## Crippen (Jan 13, 2005)

I clicked here to write something....forgot what it was  I was going to say....... any ideas


----------



## plan_D (Jan 13, 2005)

You were going to say "I'm not taking it slow either, I want to get wrecked and trash my neighbours cabbage garden...with a feather duster"


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 13, 2005)

That could get nasty


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 13, 2005)

And not only for the cabbages!


----------



## Crippen (Jan 13, 2005)

gee thanks lads


----------



## plan_D (Jan 13, 2005)

No problem. I was happy to...h...e...l...p....sorry about that, I have a mental deficiant that stops me saying help when refering to me, helping another person.


----------



## Crippen (Jan 13, 2005)

try ........H A R D E R....babe. you need more B E E R to help you. that's all. Now try A G A I N.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 13, 2005)

It's no good, the whole 24 will have to do the trick.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 14, 2005)

Only 24? Damn you've cut back a bit havent you


----------



## plan_D (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm sorry, I only had 24...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 14, 2005)

Why dont you get a job pulling pints in the local, then when everyone goes home you can drain the barrels, straight from the pump...


----------



## plan_D (Jan 14, 2005)

Oh yeah, you mean STEAL!?! Anyway, I used to do that when racing at the race course...steal I mean...pour myself a few pints here and there...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 14, 2005)

Its not stealing, it'll only get drunk anyway


----------



## plan_D (Jan 14, 2005)

They only counted crates, so any bottles left over at the day were up for grabs. Mostly my grabs...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 14, 2005)

Fair Enough.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 15, 2005)




----------



## Crippen (Jan 15, 2005)

plan_D said:


> It's no good, the whole 24 will have to do the trick.


I am on a detox night tonight... before the liver gives out....24 hours of water ( about as boring as it gets).
I like the added line to your signature PD..... very good.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 15, 2005)

I'm on the vodka tonight..this morning...man, I've been takin' it slow...anywho, thank ya..the sig line..


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 15, 2005)

Im drinking Goldschlager right now.... Nice and warm....


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 15, 2005)

Plain ol' beer fer me.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 15, 2005)

Coffee again.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 15, 2005)

Urgh...


I love coffee myself, but I drank (or tried to) some today at 8:40AM, and it was too hot and my tounge feels burned until now!


----------



## plan_D (Jan 15, 2005)

I've had several cups of coffee today...but...Vodka....suh-weet.


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 16, 2005)

No drinkies for me tonight....did that on Friday, and only just got rid of the hangover.


----------



## Crippen (Jan 16, 2005)

I have to stay on the waggon for several days as it's my leaving 'do' from work on Friday ....and Saturday..... much drinking planned....
and even though I guess I could find a new liver on the internet.... Im trying to hold on to the one I have....... we have become kinda like old friends  
Med....did you have your banana?


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 16, 2005)

No I went to Bath instead and tried a 'hair of the dog' - partially succesfull.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 24, 2005)

I am drinking water......for now!


----------



## plan_D (Jan 24, 2005)

Tea...at the moment...not alcoholic...but I'm all out!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 25, 2005)

I could go for a cogniac right now and a cuban cigar to go with it.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 25, 2005)

Damn I could use a pineappe juice  Maybe my Chemistry lesson next will yield a form of yummy liquid...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 25, 2005)

I dont know about that we already know what British chemist do when they drink there experiments.... Mr. Hyde or should I say Mr. Cheese.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 25, 2005)

Well, the lesson of Chemistry yielded Jelly!


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 25, 2005)

What strange chemistry lessons you have....I used to steal little strips of magnesium from the lab, and light them at home.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 25, 2005)

I just liked trying to mix chemicals and see if I could make them blow up.


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 25, 2005)

Then the Jolly Roger cookbook came out and things got that bit more dangerous!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 25, 2005)

How about the Anarchist cook book?


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 25, 2005)

Same animal. Different names. Maximum peril. 

I was just reading how to make nitroglycerin. Gawd, no way! 

I would link it up, but just making the stuff is hideously dangerous, let alone what could be done with it. So if anyone out there wants to cook some up, then don't let me stop you. 

We'll make a lovely memorial tribute for you on the forums.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 25, 2005)

Medvedya said:


> What strange chemistry lessons you have....I used to steal little strips of magnesium from the lab, and light them at home.



He was using it to simulate the magma in a volcano  The particularly runny jelly shot across the room, and I dived for it and licked off the sweet raspbery goodness!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 25, 2005)

Thats sick!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 25, 2005)

No, it was free jelly...FREE JELLY!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 25, 2005)

UH uh sure we believe you.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 25, 2005)

*runs away*


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 25, 2005)

You strange boy....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 25, 2005)

it was rather funny.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 25, 2005)

Yep. The dive was spectacular...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 28, 2005)

I bet.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 28, 2005)

Made my hands sticky though...

And when I got jelly on them they just got stickier!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 28, 2005)

LOL, thats what jelly will do!


----------



## plan_D (Jan 29, 2005)

Aha..yeah..sure...jelly...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 29, 2005)

What are you implying?


----------



## plan_D (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm implying that you got up close and personal with the jar of honey syrup and it got you...


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 29, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> What are you implying?



And what do you know about what's being implied?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 29, 2005)

Im implying that I know more about your implication about my implication about what I implied!


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey man, what you get up to with Amy is your business.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 29, 2005)

"Too much information, running through my brain."  
"Too much information, driving me insane..."


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 29, 2005)

And that was before you read these pages


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 29, 2005)

You're not helping.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 29, 2005)

I dont want to help you, I want you to suffer!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 29, 2005)

In that case, you're helping a lot.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 29, 2005)

Damn, youre too clever!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 29, 2005)

Never been accused of that, before!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 29, 2005)

Im not surprised, I was lying


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 29, 2005)

Whew! That's comforting.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 29, 2005)

Dont say that, youll have social services on to me


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 29, 2005)

Amy Huh!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 29, 2005)

He means Amy as in Amy Lee, the lead singer of Evanescence. My Girlfiends name is Helen...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 29, 2005)

yes you say that.............


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 30, 2005)

Ah I see.


----------



## trackend (Feb 19, 2005)

army many moons ago pre sa80 almost pre FN


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 19, 2005)

I did my basic training with the old FN.  I was in the second last platoon to train with it, before it was replaced by the C7 (basically an M-16A2).


----------



## trackend (Feb 19, 2005)

MY mate whos TA said the upgraded SA80 is still not very good. Be better with the HK G36 if its purchased as rumour has it. I found a pic of the model I used and the G36


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 19, 2005)

That looks to be essentially the same model I trained with, minus the scope. In Canadian service, it was called the FN C1A1 (not to be confused with the newer FNC rifle). Semi-auto fire only. Ironically it was the Navy who used the full-auto version, the C1D, for boarding parties. I never got to fire that though.


----------



## trackend (Feb 19, 2005)

They all go bang well most of the time they did  
I would have thought the para version would have been better for the navy having a shorter barrel and folding stock
Apparently (so ive been told) the Brazilians still make the FN under licence


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 19, 2005)

trackend said:


> They all go bang well most of the time they did


I remember the one I "inherited" was full of rust and sand, from the recruits before us.  
After spending the night cleaning the damn thing, I was relieved that it went bang!


----------



## trackend (Feb 19, 2005)

true skim could be real embarrassing if half a dozen rag heads are coming at you and it don't do the business


----------



## BombTaxi (Mar 6, 2005)

Im planning to join the TA after uni, did five years in the CCF as an air cadet too. We were give L98s (bolt-action SA80s) for exercises, and the only time they went bang was when you belted 'em to clear a stoppage


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 6, 2005)

Bombtaxi, where are you at uni?


----------



## BombTaxi (Mar 6, 2005)

Lancaster. Im third year history and philosophy joint major, im also applying to take a History MA next year


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 6, 2005)

Ahh, just wondering if you were in Sheffield aswell (I'm a 1st year biochemistry undergrad)


----------



## Medvedya (Mar 6, 2005)

Glutton for punishment - or just for the subsidised beer in the Union? You decide!


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 6, 2005)

What, biochemistry? We've been doing fermentation for practicals! I want to try it in my room though


----------



## BombTaxi (Mar 6, 2005)

Im a glutton for punishment I think... my "History" MA is rapidly turning into a mix of sociology/history/philosophy/psychology/brain-drain...but yeah, the beer's cheap


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 6, 2005)

£1.60 a pint in my hall bar! I'm not complaining


----------



## Medvedya (Mar 6, 2005)

Talking of rooms, you'll be having to think of accommo for next year I'm guessing. 


Ah - the joys of living at home for Uni! No messing about with deposits, landlords, or rising damp for me!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 6, 2005)

har ball. eh?


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 6, 2005)

yep and I'm looking for accomodation tomorrow


----------



## Medvedya (Mar 6, 2005)

What's the normal weekly rate for a room in your neck of the woods?


----------



## BombTaxi (Mar 6, 2005)

Im on campus at the moment, and will be next year. All I have to worry about is the poerters...they remeber me from first year and most of the memories aren't good!    

P.S. Im fairly sure that those smilies summarise what I remeber of my time here!


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 6, 2005)

A week can be from £40 to £60, I'm looking at the lower end of that range but I have seen a house for £36 a week! Bomb, I know how you feel I can't remember Friday night- too much Stella


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 6, 2005)

None of this though, eh?


----------



## Medvedya (Mar 6, 2005)

Your memories have never involved pulling a 12 gauge shotgun on one have they?*

Don't worry, whatever you may have done, be assured that someone out there has bettered it. 


*Wasn't me BTW.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 6, 2005)




----------



## BombTaxi (Mar 6, 2005)

Im paying £51 a week atm, the block next year will be a bit flashier so prob £65-ish. I dont actually recall much of any weekend, and need to be reminded of things frequently...which can be a b*tch when the person doin the reminding came home with you at some point in the weekend!  Aaahh yes, the student lifestyle...if only I could remeber what it was...


----------



## BombTaxi (Mar 6, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> None of this though, eh?



I only spewed once, and that was after a bottle of Scotch to myself...not bad methinks!


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 6, 2005)

Yes it involved some of that on Friday morning (Southern Fried Chicken from Northern Sole doesn't taste the same on it's return) but I've never pulled a gun on anyone


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 6, 2005)

A bottle of Scotch, BT? You're a much better man than I!


----------



## Medvedya (Mar 6, 2005)

£37 p.w? Gawd! I bet it would be a big pile of crapola for that money though! I've visited some really nasty student digs in my time.


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 6, 2005)

Yeah, it didn't have a living room


----------



## Medvedya (Mar 6, 2005)

Nah, stuff that. You need a living room.


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 6, 2005)

That's what I thought, we're not going for that one


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 7, 2005)

BombTaxi said:


> Im planning to join the TA after uni, did five years in the CCF as an air cadet too. We were give L98s (bolt-action SA80s) for exercises, and the only time they went bang was when you belted 'em to clear a stoppage



Before I joined the Army I was in ROTC and twice we went to the Bristal Army Cadet Force camp in the summer for 3 weeks. It was great. We trained with the British Cadets and used there L98's and went on exercises and stuff it was quite fun.


----------



## BombTaxi (Mar 8, 2005)

The 98 is a pig of a weapon,but when it works its sweet to use. Our CSM was LSW trained, that livened exercises up a bit  The sound of the LSW opening fire was usually accompanied by a stream of expletives from the target and the sound of an NCO dragging a petrified recruit into cover!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 8, 2005)

Yeah they let us used the LSW, I really liked the SUSAT (not sure of my spelling) sight used on it. They just did not give us eneogh amunition for it.


----------



## BombTaxi (Mar 8, 2005)

You were lucky, we got a ton of ammo on exercises, and I never realised how much difference a mag can make till I was fully webbed up trying to find a way of staying upright!  Having said that, all that ammo was useful for those situations where the only way of getting the LSW to stop was having an entire fire team empty thier mags in the CSMs direction!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 8, 2005)

I always liked the artillary simulators they the cadre used. It added to make it a more real experience.


----------



## BombTaxi (Mar 8, 2005)

Yeh, flashbangs are scary stuff. My mate almost got hit by one, and Ive been in a room with one when it detonated. Not fun


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 8, 2005)

It fealt like and earth quake when they went off, but it was really fun.


----------



## Napier Sabre (Mar 11, 2005)

Spent 5 years in the CCF RAF section as well, hated L98's. When we did live firing at Stafford bits kept falling off! Luckily I did it more for the flying than the shooting, still, Flight Sergeant aint bad I spose.

Off to Uni next year, fun fun.


----------



## BombTaxi (Mar 11, 2005)

I made it to Sergeant, never had the time or inclination to take the exams for Flight. Also, my section commander wasnt my greatest fan. My reputation for getting things done by the most direct route meant I often got the kids who were trouble, and thier performance never boosted my chance of getting a crown!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 11, 2005)

I know that feeling, in the US Army today the people who work there asses off dont get promotions but the people who sit around and are lazy from there job get promoted quickly because they get the necessary paper work and classes and points required to get promoted.


----------



## BombTaxi (Mar 11, 2005)

I enjoyed the challenge, my section was compulsory service and that meant a lot of kids who didnt want to be there. As well as them, there were the natural troublemakers and the general jerks, but somehow I managed to get all of them through recruit training. After that, they were someone elses problem and I got a platoon of normal kids. That, as you might imagine, was a relief!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 11, 2005)

I bet it was. Its the same way in my unit. When I was in the mechanic unit it seemed like I was surrounded by thiefs, idiot, and violant people and then I progressed into the flight companys and it seems like I am surrounded by bright and normal people. When I go and look at the mechanic company I see the same idiot people still.


----------



## Napier Sabre (Mar 11, 2005)

Spose I was quite lucky, you get the obvious couple of pains up the ass, but a few weeks scrubbing floors does the world of good I found. In general though, the lot I had were pretty decent. We got 'em to the point where they could take apart and put an L98 back together blindfolded. Did work 'em pretty hard but I hope it paid off because we spend a lot of time organising and working with them.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 12, 2005)

I remember when I was in Basic Training most the people were pretty good and wanted to be there but there was a couple of people that were complete idiots and they would cause trouble all the time even though in Basic Training there is mass punishment. When one screws up everyone pays the price. So we would give them some blanket parties and stuff and atleast then they would feel some pain too.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 13, 2005)

blanket party??


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 13, 2005)

Yeah a blanket party is where a whole group of guys take a blanket and go the bunk of the guy who is pissing you off and you throw the blanket over him and hold him down with it. Then the rest of you take socks that have a bar of soap in it and beat him with it. It doesn't do a permanent damage to him but it leaves a nasty reminder of what happens when you screw up everything for everybody. It is only done in the worst of cases. I dont condone it anymore, that was just back when I was young. And at some point you just get tired of being punished because someone doesn't care.

Back to where we were talking about L98's, here is some pictures of me when I was back in ROTC and we went to the Bristol Army Cadet Force camp in England for a few weeks.
I was a Cadet Leautenant at the time in the position of Platoon Leader. We trained with the British cadets and went out on exersices with them, used there weapons such as the L98 pictured here, it was quite fun. 
The first picture is of me taking a break while out on exersice (I am the one on the left).
The second is of me with a British Cadet.
The Third is a few members of my platoon that I was in charge of. I am the one in the back row second from right.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 13, 2005)

Cool!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 13, 2005)

Nice pics. 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 13, 2005)

Thank you. I am so glad I have my scanner back now so that I can put all the pictures on my computer that I took before I had a digital camera.

Here is one of me getting my wings pinned on after the US Army UH-60 Blackhawk school almost 5 years ago.


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 12, 2005)

I've served in the Australian Army for the last 4 and a bit years. Done some cool stuff, para course, deployed to Iraq etc but decided it was time to move on. Gotta spend more time with the wife and kid.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 12, 2005)

sounds like you've earnt it.........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 14, 2005)

Wildcat said:


> I've served in the Australian Army for the last 4 and a bit years. Done some cool stuff, para course, deployed to Iraq etc but decided it was time to move on. Gotta spend more time with the wife and kid.



Where in Iraq were you? I flew Blackhawks out of Tikrit for a year. Just got back in February.


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 14, 2005)

Well I actually wasn't on the land, I had the misfortune of being attached to one of our Naval ships in the NAG to provide air defence. Our powers to be obviously decided our ships needed more coverage than the guys doing it tough on the ground did. Still it was a good experiance and one that I won't forget in a hurry. A year is a long time, the Australian Army standard deployment is only for 6 months ,I was there for 7 from Jan 2003 to July 2003. I bet you have some interesting stories! 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 15, 2005)

That I do. I would be interested in hearing some of yours also.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 15, 2005)

By the way here is how I spent part of my Christmas Eve in Iraq. WAR IS HELL AINT IT!


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 15, 2005)

Jeez that's alright!!  Wish we got hot chicks sent out to us! I'm jealous now  In all truth I can't complain, I had a bed to sleep in and hot meals to eat, what more could you want?


----------



## evangilder (Apr 15, 2005)

What I find interesting about that picture is that all of the soldiers are wearing their helmets, instead of their soft caps while there are scantily clad women out in the open.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 15, 2005)

They would not allow us to wear our soft caps. All civilians contractors on our camp were allowed to though. Our camp was mortored and hit by rockets on a daily basis and the top brass was afraid that a rocket would hit right in the middle of the show and kill us all, so they made us wear helmets and have our body armor with us. The show was a WWE wrestling match sponsored by the MWR and the USO. Vince McMahon brought with him The Undertaker, Booker T and about 6 other big name wrestlers along with the WWE Diva's (the hot women, which is all I cared about) and put on a wrestling show for us. That whole week we had some pretty good shows including the rock band Puddle of Mudd which put on a great show. The best part was that I got to fly them all around inluding the hot chicks you see up there.


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 15, 2005)

Imagine flying hot chicks like that around! you lucky bastard!!  Was it hard to concentrate on your flying?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 15, 2005)

Not really, I was concentrating on not getting shot down. I have flown quite a bit of hot chicks while in the army. The best being the Cincinnati Bengals cheerleaders, they were great. I have a picture somewhere (as a matter of fact I posted it somewhere alrady here in this forum) and I will post it again.


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 15, 2005)

Bloody hell! sounds like I joined the wrong army!!

ps If you hang around for a few more minutes I'll get a photo of me and put it here.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 15, 2005)

No your army is just fine. My army has to do things like this to keep us from going crazy because they send us away for so long.


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 15, 2005)

Here I am


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 15, 2005)

Great pic man.


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 15, 2005)

I've got a question for you, Did you ever stop off in Bahrain? I've got fond memories of the US base there, as I had one of the best nights of my life at the "Desert dome" Needless to say I had a huge headache in the morning!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 15, 2005)

dude you look like wayne rooney.........


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 16, 2005)

Who?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 16, 2005)

Wildcat said:


> I've got a question for you, Did you ever stop off in Bahrain? I've got fond memories of the US base there, as I had one of the best nights of my life at the "Desert dome" Needless to say I had a huge headache in the morning!



No that I never did. We left Germany and flew straight to Kuwait. About a month later we flew across the burm into Iraq and speant a year there. We were allowed to go to Quatar for 4 days of rest and relaxation and kick back a few beers. When I went on my 2 weeks of R&R back to Germany, I flew down to Kuwait again and into Germany and back the same way. And when we left Iraq did the same thing.

I do have a friend who is in the US Navy and he was stationed out of a base in Bahrain for 2 years. He completely enjoyed it.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 16, 2005)

I only got to spend about a half day and an evening in Bahrain. It was just a fuelling and resupply stop for us before heading off to...somewhere. 

Unfortunately I didn't have time to experience much, but it seemed like a nice place. We weren't allowed to stray too far.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 16, 2005)

My friend says that Bahrain is not the typical middle eastern nation.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 16, 2005)

USNR 1996-2002 VP-65


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 17, 2005)

VP-65 you guys flew or still fly Neptunes right? I think you got P-3s now?

By the way here is my unit patch:

B Co. 2-1 Aviation Regt.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 17, 2005)

Very cool -thanks! We flew P-3s, as a matter of fact I actually buit some of the ones in my squadron back in the early 1980s, way before I went into the reserves. Talking about your past coming back to haunt you!


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 17, 2005)

Welcome to the site, both of u fly and wildcat..

If u read the previous posts in this thread, I was a SEAL for a few years and did some cool things while in..... Panama, Iraq, Somolia, Bosnia, Liberia, and Haiti....... Too many stories to relate, and some I still cant talk about.........

Got out in 1996 with a Purple Heart and a Navy Commendation Medal for Valor...... That and a $5.00 dollar bill will get u 2 packs of smokes at a discount smoke shop in Haifa......

My Avatar is a pic of my fruit salad...... Funny now almost 10 years later, that blouse doesnt even come close to fitting me anymore....... 

Oh how I long for the days of Youth........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 17, 2005)

That's quite a fruit salad you've got there.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 17, 2005)

I'm honored Les!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 17, 2005)

you should see mine.........


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 17, 2005)

Pretty impressive Les! Sure beats my gong with two clasp's and unit citation!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 17, 2005)

For the longest time, I only had one ribbon, it made uniform inspections easy! 8)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 17, 2005)

I've only got three myself, and can you believe it? Not one of them is the VC!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 17, 2005)

I figured you would of said that!


----------



## trackend (Apr 18, 2005)

Bleeding hell Les are you related to Audi Murphy last time I saw that much chest dec Idi Amin had it on.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 18, 2005)

Well, all I can say is I've done my duty for my country..... Unfortunatly, I happened to be in the service when alot of crap hit the fan, conflictwise...... I happened to be a part of several big time ops that went alittle crooked and I was recognized 4 it.....

I am in no way a hero... There are no heros in the Teams..... We all just do our job and then go home..... 

Hopefully....


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 18, 2005)

Amen brother!


----------



## evangilder (Apr 18, 2005)

Right on, Les. That is one hell of a rack of ribbons! I would have to look at my old service dress uniform, I think I ended up with 6 or 7. Oddly enough, I am one of the few AF guys that actually was awarded a Navy Meritorious Unit Citation. I got it for my involvement in Operation El Dorado Canyon (1986 Libya Raid).


----------



## trackend (Apr 18, 2005)

Im not having a dig guys im just interested as Im not very up on US awards. You say Evan that you got
a Navy Meritorious Unit Citation are these issued to the whole unit (one each) or as it tended to be in the UK (it may be different since my day) with a lot of the awards they seemed to go to the senior non com or ranking officer as he represented the unit/squad/platoon.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 18, 2005)

DAMN! Nice ribbon rack there Les. I thought mine was impressive and I thought I had a nice rack going, but yours is very impressive. Youve got something to be very proud of there. 

My rack consists of: Air Medal (x2), Army Commendation Medal, Army Achievement Medal (x2), Army Good Conduct Medal, National Defence Service Medal, Kosovo Campaign Medal, Global War on Terrorism Medal, Global War on Terrorism Expeditionary Medal, Iraqi Campaign Medal, Non Commisioned Officer Proffesional Leadership Development Ribbon, Army Service Ribbon, Overseas Service Ribbon (x3) and NATO Service Medal.

Mine is pretty good but Les yours is extremely impressive, Be Proud!


----------



## evangilder (Apr 18, 2005)

Each member of the unit got one, as it is a unit citation. But it is unusual for a USAF member to receive a Navy ribbon. It sits right next to my USAF outstanding unit citation.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 18, 2005)

trackend said:


> ...with a lot of the awards they seemed to go to the senior non com or ranking officer as he represented the unit/squad/platoon.


Tell me about it. It happens a lot with us, too. 

Not really a citation, but remember that Golden Jubilee medal they produced for the Queen's 50th anniversary on the throne? Well we produced one too. I'm assuming the Aussies and Kiwis did as well. Anyway, it was presented to every serving member of the armed forces of the UK, as it should have been. You know what they did here? They produced a grand total of just over fifty-thousand medals, and distributed those amoungst "every walk of life", as they put it. In other words, to people of every manner of civilian occupation, from Native band chiefs to artists and poets. 

It went to very few members of the serving military and RCMP (I'm glad they were recognized), and out of those almost every flag officer and senior NCO got one. It just goes to further show how the Armed Forces rank in this country: Poorly!
Very few ratings actually got one, though I was one of them. To this day, none of us have really figured out the "selection" process for that. Name out of a hat maybe, who the hell knows. We've dubbed it the "bag licking medal", and I have one. 

The point to this long-winded ramble is that every single serving member of the Canadian Forces should have received what was supposed to be nothing more than a commemorative medal. Instead, they treated it as some sort of merit award. Complete crap! And it's not the first time.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 18, 2005)

Hey guys, thanks for the props......

Adler, thing u gotta remember dude is that I was in combat, ALOT...... And since I was an Electronic Technician, I worked on alot of different kinds of gear that breaks at inopportune moments... 

A couple of these awards/medals/citations were for fixing certain things while under fire...... The brass get real impressed when u can do 3 things at once, especially in a firefight......... 

Remember, the only hero is a dead one...... Ull notice theres no bronze or silver star on there.....

Heres a better pic of my ribbons.... Ill list em starting from the top and working left to right for those not up to speed with American Naval Awards......

Purple Heart
Joint Service Commendation Madal
Navy Commendation Medal for Valor
Joint Services Achievement Medal
Navy Acievment Medal 2X
Combat Action Ribbon
Joint Meritorious Unit Award
Navy Unit Commendation
Meritorious Unit Commendation 2X
Battle E 2X
Good Conduct Medal
Navy Expeditionary Medal 3X
National Defense Medal
Armed Forces Expeditionary Medal
Southwest Asia Service Medal
Humanitarian Service MEdal 2X
Sea Service Deployment Ribbon 3X
Nato Medal Kosovo
Kuwait Liberation Medal
Expert Rifleman Medal M-16 MP5
Expert Pistol Medal .45 and 9mm


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 18, 2005)

All I can say is...wow!


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 18, 2005)

And I'll bet each ribbon probably has a great story behind it, but Les would then have to kill you after telling it!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 18, 2005)

Nah, he'd do it just for the fun of it. 

...Wait, that's bad!


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 18, 2005)

Well, if you've been trained to kill people in thirty different ways using just your thumb and little finger you don't want to get rusty now!


----------



## evangilder (Apr 19, 2005)

I hear you Les about the hero deal. I think if I was to put a label on you, I would call you a patriot. Fixing shit under fire is the worst, at least you got recognized for it. 

Nice rack!


----------



## trackend (Apr 19, 2005)

Thats an impressive haul you have there Les. You too Adler. 
Well the best example I know Skim of reluctance to dish out the gongs by UK forces is my old man he recieved his far east campaign medal in 2000 at the age of eighty only 50 odd years late. My service record is some what lower key by comparison to you fellas.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 19, 2005)

I don't know if I would call it lower key. I commend you serving your country as I would anyone else. Sometimes it's luck of the draw whether or not you get in a situation to get decorated. I know there are places I went, where things got AFU, some guys did some incredibly brave things, yet there were no awards or decorations. Other times, guys got them just for being in the right place at the right time. 

But anyone who has worn a uniform for the country should be thanked, and saluted.  

We all had a job to do, and did it. The heroes are the guys who didn't make it back.


----------



## trackend (Apr 19, 2005)

Very true Evan the cannon fodder fellas always have been my heroes and some people may forget them but I for one and I'm sure lots of blokes on here will be grateful to there sacrifice (I would have said pray for them but that would me being a hypocrite as I'm a devout atheist) the only thing I will say is that my service was as a professional soldier so when I took the queens shilling I was fully aware of my actions and what consequences could follow. I admire the hostilities only service personnel whom got the call up and had no joice yet after very limited training proved themselves equal to and in many cases better than the time serving soldiers,sailors,or airmen having said that a week of the real deal is worth 2 years of maneuvers you learn or you pay the price not just a bollocking from the Sergent.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 19, 2005)

They do give invaluable training that will certainly help to keep you alive. But when the lead starts singing is when you see the real character of your buddies. I have seen very brave men of all sizes, and cowards of all sizes. I wondered if I would ever get into a situation like that and if so, how I would hold up. I managed. I wasn't Audie Murphy, but I didn;t cower in a fetal position either. Alot of times, it's just a job that you have to do. You don;t like it, and you aren't supposed to, but if you don't do it, someone else will have to. You don't want to let your buddies down.

That is one thing that I am still fascinated with. They get you to work like a well-oiled machine and make you close enough to perform tasks to save your buddy that you were just bickering with the week before over something stupid. Some of these tasks you wouldn't normally do. But then, when the fit hits the shan, you don't necessarily have any choice.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 19, 2005)

evangilder said:


> I hear you Les about the hero deal. I think if I was to put a label on you, I would call you a patriot. Fixing s**t under fire is the worst, at least you got recognized for it.
> 
> Nice rack!



That I agree with. I would rather be alive then have a silver star, bronze star or medal of honor. Hell Les already has one that I hope I never get and that is the Purple Heart.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 19, 2005)

My brother is a 2 tour Viet Nam vet, Silver Star, etc., did some heroic stuff during Tet, 1968, held some bridge by himself overnight, killed something like 40 NVA regs, never got the exact full details. I found out about this from a magazine article and eventually read his citation. He never talks about this, but when I asked him about it he said, "I no hero, I'm a survivor."


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 19, 2005)

Thats what most of the ones I have met say.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 19, 2005)

Me too. There are guys that I have talked to that have performed heroic tasks in extraordinary circumstances, but they don't consider themselves heroes. I wouldn't want to be called one either. The problem with the label is that people expect great things out of you for everything once you have that label. To me, a hero is an ordinary man who did extraordinary things in extraordinary circumstances.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 19, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Me too. There are guys that I have talked to that have performed heroic tasks in extraordinary circumstances, but they don't consider themselves heroes. I wouldn't want to be called one either. The problem with the label is that people expect great things out of you for everything once you have that label. To me, a hero is an ordinary man who did extraordinary things in extraordinary circumstances.



Well said! When my brother got back from Viet Nam we was a mess and I think hanging the "hero" image on him would of really pushed him over the edge. It took a good 12 or 13 years for my brother to put his "demons" behind him.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 19, 2005)

Some stuff never leaves, it just softens over time. It took me quite some time to be able to watch fireworks without flinching. I still do, but not as much. The really loud ones get to me still. The piccolo petes are the worst for me though.


----------



## trackend (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm fortunate that I,ve not had anything remotely like that guys but I remember my old man used wake up shouting out as he kept having night mares that he was in the rafters of a room and the Japs where trying to bayonet him from below and it wasn't until the early 60's that they eventually went. It was strange because although he saw service in Malaya,Sumatra and the Malacca straights he saw a lot more combat in the European theater especially with 3 4 Commando he told me that he believed it was just that he went to the far East after Europe so it ended up being the trigger. All I remember is it use to scare the crap out of me as a 9 year old to hear him at 2 in the morning.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 19, 2005)

I've been forunate that way too, trackend. To date, I've managed to avoid the fifth floor of the base hospital (the mental distress ward). I pray that it stays that way. There are still a couple of guys from that sub fire we had a few months back who can't quite cope. I don't think they'll ever set foot on a submarine again. I hope for their sake they can manage to eventually put the bulk of it behind them.


----------



## trackend (Apr 20, 2005)

I tend suffer from clostraphobia so I couldn't work in a sub or below decks to save my life. In an emergency I would be as usefull as a tooth ache.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 20, 2005)

I applaud anyone who can do sub duty. I'm not claustrophobic, but I couldn't imagine being in an air filled can surrounded by water for that long. I like the sunshine too much!


----------



## trackend (Apr 20, 2005)

The thought of not having any exits is definatley not appealling to me even the lads in the magazines on the surface vessels had to have someone stationed outside to let them out, and if they needed to flood the mags that was your lot.
cor blimey gives me the sweats just thinking about it.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 20, 2005)

*SUBS?!?, DID SOMEONE ACTUALLY SAY SUBS?!?! I HATE SUBS!!! - I'M AN EX-P3 MAN - WHERE THE HELL ARE THOSE STINKIN SUBS!*


----------



## evangilder (Apr 20, 2005)

When I was in grammar school, my best friends dad was a P-3 pilot in the USNR. He used to tell us stories about "care packages" that were dropped into the water near Soviet subs with chocolates and other items. I guess they were enticing them to surface.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 20, 2005)

YEP - THROUGH THE FREE-FALL CHUTE! Actually it was fun to empty all the trash on the plane after a 9 hour patrol into the free fall chute, fly over a Sovier Trauler, and let er drop!


----------



## evangilder (Apr 20, 2005)

One of my favorite stories like that from the cold war was an F-=4 crew that intercepted a bear bomber. They pulled up along side and the Russian crew held up a picture of a Russian pin-up girl. Over the radio, the Russian said "This is most beautiful girl in Soviet Union". It was reported that she was not that pleasing to the eyes. The back seater in the F-4 held up a playboy centerfold and said "This is the ugliest girl in America, perhaps you defect, comrade?"!!! 

I don't know if it was true or an urban legend. Either way, it's a funny story.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 20, 2005)




----------



## Medvedya (Apr 20, 2005)

Ah, but I have it on my own authority that Russian women are very good cooks. If you're thinking for the long-haul then go East my son!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 20, 2005)

*HECK WITH THAT - I'LL PUT HER DOWN THE FREE FALL CHUTE!*

*SUBS - HOW COULD GUYS SAY "SUBS" UGGHHH!!!!*


----------



## trackend (Apr 20, 2005)

FLYBOYJ said:


> *HECK WITH THAT - I'LL PUT HER DOWN THE FREE FALL CHUTE!*
> 
> *SUBS - HOW COULD GUYS SAY "SUBS" UGGHHH!!!!*



Well if you line up the letters S U B S and pronounce them phonetically you find you say the word subs I shall repeat that for you FLY
SUBS *SUBS SUBS SUBS SUBS SUBS SUBS SUBS SUBS SUBS*


----------



## evangilder (Apr 20, 2005)

Medvedya said:


> Ah, but I have it on my own authority that Russian women are very good cooks. If you're thinking for the long-haul then go East my son!



That is true. My wife's grandfather was a Russian immigrant, from the Ukraine. She is a great cook!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 20, 2005)

trackend said:


> FLYBOYJ said:
> 
> 
> > *HECK WITH THAT - I'LL PUT HER DOWN THE FREE FALL CHUTE!*
> ...



UGGGHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trackend (Apr 20, 2005)

Bloody hell Fly you've just invented the first Intercontinetal Ballistic Posting . I,d better put on my NBC kit I can feel the fallout all ready


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 20, 2005)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 20, 2005)




----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 20, 2005)

Yeah Fly I'm an ex-destroyer dude myself, training for *SUB* duty. 
Seems weird in a way. My first three ships were ASW frigates, so it feels like I'm switching to the other team.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 20, 2005)

Great stuff, do ever work along with the CP-140? I worked on every one of em - *OH NO YOU SAID IT AGAIN *UGGHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 20, 2005)

We work with them often. 
The craziest thing I saw was a Dutch P-3, on a NATO deployment one time. The crazy f*cker buzzed the ship at I'd say no more than twenty feet off the water, right down our port side. I was off watch, having a smoke on the quarter deck, and he scared the living shit out of us! It was great! 
The captain didn't seem to see the humour in it though.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 20, 2005)

Yep - someone said it earlier, the Dutch could be kinda crazy  

Back in the 80s I was a tech rep with Lockheed, made a couple trips to PEI when it was operational. We had fuel tank leak problems for a spell during that time on P-3s and CP-140s, helped trying to correct the problem. Sure enjoyed Canada!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 20, 2005)

Not much to do in PEI but drink. 
Some nice beaches though.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 20, 2005)

Yep - would usually run back to Halifax ASAP!


----------



## plan_D (May 2, 2005)

My dad tagged a Canadian P-3 while on a NATO exercise. Gave it a nice big 11 Sqd. symbol. 

A story about being buzzed, one of the lads on my dad's squadron was working on a Lightning while an exercise was on. The station was supposed to be getting air striked, and coming in no higher than 30 feet were two Bucs slamming over the airfield...the bloke on the Lightning shits his pants, falls off the wing and lands straight on the red top before toppling to the ground.


----------



## evangilder (May 2, 2005)

If you aren't expecting it, it can be pretty shocking! I was in a security tower at Lakenheath during a NATO exercise. The tower was at 60 feet in height. They called an "alarm red" and we saw 2 German Alpha Jets coming in low from the east, and I mean LOW! One of them came straight at us. We watched as he got closer and ducked as he broke at the last second. If I had been on the catwalk outside, I swear I could have reached out and touched it! Shook that tower pretty good too.


----------



## plan_D (May 2, 2005)

Yeah, those Bucs are fast and loud. I bet the lad had to change his pants. I bet the pilots who Lightnings bounced probably crapped their pants too. 
It used to happen all the time, pilots bouncing each other. Like a Phantom would be flying a long then zooming straight down and past it a Lightning from a different squadron. Apparently, Lightnings used to bounce U-2s as well.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 2, 2005)

good stories.......


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 2, 2005)

plan_D said:


> My dad tagged a Canadian P-3 while on a NATO exercise. Gave it a nice big 11 Sqd. symbol.


  I wonder when they noticed?
We play little practical jokes like that on each other all the time. It always seems that the Kippers and Canucks go after each other the most too. 
Ship's mascots are always a favourite target. We "kidnap" them, and hold them for ransom. Usually for cases of beer. 

I was in a painting party one time here in Halifax. We had a couple of RN frigates in, and a group of us were sent over to help them with a bit of painting, just to be neighbourly. We do that sometimes. Well my buddy managed to mix up some pinkish stuff and painted a huge band-aid on the side near the waterline, with a red maple leaf in the center. 
But the best part is, no one noticed it! I mean, the thing was huge! It went undetected until they were leaving! Someone squealed as they were pulling away. 
I thought we were dead, but nothing was really said about it. Ah, the good old days when officers still had a sense of humour. 

The Dutch are good humoured fellas too.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 2, 2005)

Haha


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 2, 2005)

man that sounds brilliant!! any more stories like that??


----------



## evangilder (May 2, 2005)

When I went TDY to Turkey years ago, they contracted some local Turks to paint the water towers on base. They are usually painted in a red and white checker pattern. Well, apparently there was a miscommunication. The water towers were a lovely shade of pink!  I wish I had taken a picture.


----------



## plan_D (May 2, 2005)

The RAF used to 'zap' each other all the time. Any squadrons come to visit a base would be splattered with the local squadrons symbol. Both 5 and 11 Sqd. based in Binbrook were getting each other all the time apparently. 
Any visiting nation would get it worst. The visiting aircraft would end up with 11 Sqd. and 5 Sqd. symbols splattered all over them.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 2, 2005)

We were on deployment at Barber's point Hawaii in 1998. There were several P-3 operators there from Korea, Japan, Australia and Canada. While attending a "very booze rich environment" party, three Japanese P-3 crew members went up to my squadron's maintenance officer (Chief W/O Smith, real name) and asked "where can we see the Arizona?" After eyeballing them from head to toe for about 5 seconds he turned beet red and snapped back, "WHERE YOU LEFT IT THE LAST TIME YOU VISITED IT!"


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 2, 2005)

I never managed to get on any of the long deployments out west and ironically I only met Japanese sailors when a few of their ships visited Halifax some years back (long way from home!), but from what I've always been told, the Koreans absolutely hate them. 

The Aussies are good sh*ts. 
They can drink almost as much as we can. :-"


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 2, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> The Aussies are good sh*ts.
> They can drink almost as much as we can. :-"



I THINK BOTH YOU FOLKS ARE THE WORLD LEADERS IN BEERAGE CONSUMPTION


----------



## plan_D (May 2, 2005)

Are you kidding? The English and Irish are the world leaders in beer consumption. Canadians try their best...and fail...


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 2, 2005)

Dear, dear deluded plan_D. 
Besides, who do you think Newfoundlanders and Nova Scotians descended from?


----------



## plan_D (May 2, 2005)

True but somewhere on that voyage across the Atlantic...you poor souls lost your way. 

Do you want to come to Britain and see how drinking is really done!? Huh!? Huh!?! That IS a challenge, by the way...


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 2, 2005)

Let's do it! 
If I had a dime for every Englishman I've managed to drink under the table in England, on English ale, I could retire. 

Mind you, I was hurting afterwards.


----------



## plan_D (May 2, 2005)

That's because you've been drinking in Gay Bars, NS.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 2, 2005)

Oh? I didn't think you had those in England. 
Come to think of it, the dolly _did_ have a rather husky voice and a thicker beard than me, that last time.


----------



## plan_D (May 2, 2005)

Was it called the Rainbow Inn!?! 

And a sign on the door "Front not in use, please use back entrance"


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 2, 2005)

*GOSH - SEE WHAT I STARTED, ANY OF YOU GUYS WANT A BUDWISER?*


----------



## mosquitoman (May 3, 2005)

No thanks, I don't like water


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 3, 2005)

FLYBOYJ said:


> *GOSH - SEE WHAT I STARTED, ANY OF YOU GUYS WANT A BUDWISER?*


 Thanks for the offer but...no.


----------



## BombTaxi (May 3, 2005)

I went drinking with a Canadian ex-squaddie who studied with me a while back, we put away eighteen Stellas each over about 4 or 5 hours. Ironically, I survived better than he did; he pushed his bike about 4 miles back home cos he couldnt get on it, I walked a hundered yards and found meself a bed for the night. I actually lived further away than he did, but I knew some wonderfully co-operative ladies who lived above the bar  I got up at 8 the next morning with a perfectly clear head, got on the bus, went home, and spent all day working. Result!


----------



## plan_D (May 3, 2005)

Bud!?! Wha!?! Fizzy water!! My most recent drinking experience was 5 pints of Stella washed down cleanly with four straight double vodkas.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 3, 2005)

Ummm...last weekend I drank a hole bottle of Bucks Fizz in an hour, which is probably my most hardcore drinkning experience ever


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 3, 2005)

YOU'RE ALL MADMEN! NO WONDER WHY YOUR PROPELLERS SPIN THE WRONG WAY!


----------



## plan_D (May 3, 2005)

The barmaid was shocked to hear me ask for the double vodka straight. "Do you want anything else with that?!" - "Erm, yeah...another double vodka"


----------



## BombTaxi (May 3, 2005)

Yeah, Ive had a few experiences like that in my campus local:

Barmaid: You want ice in the JD, Rich?

Me: Are you kidding?! Thats water!

Barmaid: Good point. You want to make it two?

People know me far too well


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 3, 2005)

from what i've read if a navy plane lands on annother carrier, i.e. not it's own carrier, the crew of the carrier it visits cover it in messages to the crews of the plane's "home" carrier, this true??


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 3, 2005)

FLYBOYJ said:


> YOU'RE ALL MADMEN! NO WONDER WHY YOUR PROPELLERS SPIN THE WRONG WAY!



I forgot to say that when it comes to drinking anything...and I do mean _anything_...the Brits cannot be beat! 
Man, I've seen some of those boys cheerfully down stuff that would rot your insides! 

The results ain't always pretty, but it sure is entertaining!


----------



## Medvedya (May 4, 2005)

Hense the phrase;

'He got absoutely 'kippered' last night!


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 4, 2005)

That's right!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 5, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> from what i've read if a navy plane lands on annother carrier, i.e. not it's own carrier, the crew of the carrier it visits cover it in messages to the crews of the plane's "home" carrier, this true??



I am pretty sure it is true. Whenever a helicopter from another unit lands at our airfield we get some chalk and write some stuff on the bottom of there aircraft so they dont see it but everyone that looks up at them can read it. It is always something ridiculing them. It has also happened to us on some occasions.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 5, 2005)

When I was in the Reserves our planes had low vis flat gray paint jobs. Any grease on your hands would stain the paint, so these birds always looked like s#*t. I worked on the engines and would love to write in the two inboard engines nacelles so the pilots would see...

"ABLE DOG MORALES INSTALLED THESE ENGINES - YOURE SCREWED!"


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 6, 2005)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 6, 2005)

Good stuff


----------



## Kongo Otto (May 12, 2005)

FLYBOYJ said:


> *GOSH - SEE WHAT I STARTED, ANY OF YOU GUYS WANT A BUDWISER?*



Budwiser?Is it Beer?


----------



## mosquitoman (May 12, 2005)

I'm not sure, I always thought it was water


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 12, 2005)

Sour water at that.


----------



## Medvedya (May 12, 2005)

Isn't it meant to be good for washing plates in or something?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 12, 2005)

Actually I drink much better beer, but here's some American beer trivia for all you non-Yanks: 

Budweiser is generally found at Red Neck barbecues, NASCAR events and Superbowl gatherings. After a few hamburgers and several "buds" a phenomena occurs when the 2 mix in the digestive tract, commonly known as BUTTWISER!  

Another common American beer "Miller Genuine Draft" or MGD is very popular among the Hispanic community. In my brother's Army National Guard unit, it is very common to see a large gathering of young Hispanic men drinking MGD at the end of a hard day. This phenomena is known as "MGD" or "Mexicans Getting Drunk."  

There you have it my friends, some good ole American beer trivia


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 12, 2005)

Bud is now brewed in Canada too. Why?  
We have enough of our own sh*tty brands! 

I don't drink those, of course. Only home-brew and the good local stuff. :-"
And I don't mean Alexander Keith's!


----------



## plan_D (May 13, 2005)

I mainly drink Belgian, Danish or German beer. And some West Yorkshire brew.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 13, 2005)

Whereas I never drink it. I think beer tatses ing.


----------



## BombTaxi (May 13, 2005)

I prefer real ales...but I will drink Czech or German lager if it comes to it. Most American beers are awful, especially their attempts to brew the 'real thing'. I like MGD in bottles tho, thats pretty good.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 13, 2005)

I live in Colorado, there's many Mico Brews here, I find them the best.

Henry Weinharts, Sam Adams are my commercial favs


----------



## mosquitoman (May 13, 2005)

I'm a lagerboy, but I'll drink the odd ale


----------



## lesofprimus (May 14, 2005)

OK........ Stories???? U want stories??? Where the hell do I start????

THE barfight in Puerto Rico???
The time I blacked out for 2 hours in Denmark???
Getting thrown 25 feet by Iraqi Artillery???
The beachfight in GITMO????
The Goat story in Brussels???

Hmmmm...


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 14, 2005)

Goat story, eh?


----------



## evangilder (May 14, 2005)

Oh boy! Everybody loves a good story. I know Les has some good ones.


----------



## plan_D (May 14, 2005)

The goat story is the one I want to hear.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 14, 2005)

Ok the goat story......

Me and a few of the guys are on some well needed R&R liberty in Brussels, Belgium, after some workup ops with NATO...... We had been goin hard for the last 4 weeks or so....

We had a few purple beers as we like to call em.. They mix 3-4 different beers from different taps and it looks purple....... One glass = about a six pack of piss-ass Budwieser.....

So we're pretty much in the right state of mind....... Well, here we are walking down this little side road outside of town and low and behold, this blond comes walking down towards us with a goat on a rope......

Now, at this time, that was the LAST thing I expected to see.....

One of the guys, Carl, starts talkin to her, and it turns out that she is a performer.... Through translation, it turns out that she has a small little stage set up at her apartment where she puts on shows for about $1.50 per person......

What does she do in the show??? Carl wont tell us, but he's laughin his ass off... All he says, over and over, is "We have GOT to do this..."

We end up following her for about 5 blocks or so, and come to her apartment... There are 10 chairs set up in front of this little stage made of wood... 

And then the show began...

Do I actually have to say what happened???

Lets put it this way.... Its called the GOAT STORY, and it was THE GOAT SHOW... And I never heard a goat have an orgasm before, but I'll never forget that sound.......

Sorta like the same thing that people say who hear a Bigfoot/Sasquatch roar......


I looked for 15 minutes and FOUND a pic of it and her, and scanned it for ur viewing....

****WARNING***** There is NO graphic nudity or beastiality involved in this picture.... Sorry guys......


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 14, 2005)

Ah, like the Donkey shows in Curacao and Aruba. 
Gross, yet funny as hell at the same time.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 14, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> Ah, like the Donkey shows in Curacao and Aruba.
> Gross, yet funny as hell at the same time.



Don't forget the Okinawa "Banana Show."


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 14, 2005)

Never been to Okinawa, but I've seen the banana shows in Amsterdam and Hamburg. 
Candles too. Some weird stuff.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 14, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> Never been to Okinawa, but I've seen the banana shows in Amsterdam and Hamburg.
> Candles too. Some weird stuff.



Yep, especially when someone catches a 20 foot "launch" and eats it!


----------



## evangilder (May 14, 2005)

Not something that I would expect in Belgium, Les. What a trip!


----------



## lesofprimus (May 14, 2005)

Yup.... On all accounts.......


----------



## plan_D (May 15, 2005)

Feckin' hilarious.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 15, 2005)

It definatly was a day the will go down in the Degenerate Encyclopedia for sure.... Surely surpassed the Donkey show I saw in Mexico.... That damn goat bleating like that........ Jesus...

What was sad was this chick had sex and oral with this goat for $10.50....... 7 guys at a $1.50 a pop.......

Sad sad world we live in.......


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 15, 2005)

Yeah, it is.


----------



## reddragon (May 15, 2005)

I felt an obligation to serve and I tried to join but was turned down by the army, air force, and even the national guard. I've had diabetes since I was 10. I told them that most of those in service aren't on the front line and there are many things I could do even if I wasn't allowed in a combat position but I was still turned down.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 15, 2005)

Try the Coast Guard... Those bunch of Pond-Pussies will accept anyone.....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 15, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> Try the Coast Guard... Those bunch of Pond-Pussies will accept anyone.....



Don't forget "Pier Queer!"


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 16, 2005)




----------



## cheddar cheese (May 16, 2005)

Id never join the coast guard. Oh well, whatever floats your boat  (Sorry, that was the best I could come up with   )


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 16, 2005)

hang your head in shame.......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 16, 2005)

How about Wynona Ryder and her ping pong ball show?!

Anyhow today my Division just had our welcome home ceremony from Iraq. 40,000 soldiers there (2500 of them having to stand in formation and march, thank god I was not one of them. I was standing on the side drinking german beer). Here are some pictures. After the ceremony they had a big German fest tent set up with beer and live bands. There were rides for teh kids and stuff it was not bad, but I decided I did not want to stay out and drink too much so I came home.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 16, 2005)

Cool.


----------



## evangilder (May 16, 2005)

Good stuff!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 16, 2005)

I felt sorry for the guys standing in the formation, it was a rather warm day and they had been out there for about 6 hours practicing. Several passed out in the formation because they locked there knees.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 17, 2005)

I absolutely HATED Parade Rest.... A pure blooded sadist designed that stance for sure....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 17, 2005)

looks very impressive..........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 17, 2005)

Yeah but as Les says it sucks. The longer you stand there, the more you accidently lock your knees, and then..... Wham hit the floor, nothing but black!


----------



## trackend (Jun 7, 2005)

I have been contemplating for some time weather or not to post anything I did army wise as it was along time a go and not much. Anyway I did three years in the very early seventies as a private with the Royal Anglian Regiment, one and a bit tours in Northern Ireland and ended up buying me self out as it wasn’t the job I hoped it would be. After that I got into a marriage that went very tits up and I walked out and left everything behind apart from the clothes I stood in so I have nothing to remind me not even me discharge papers. It was not the happiest time of my life so I tend not to talk about it much in fact thinking about it I appologise for boring you now.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 7, 2005)

Track, you could never bore us!


----------



## trackend (Jun 7, 2005)

That's very kind of you to say so Fly and much appreciated. Cheers mate.


I shall remember you in my will FBJ (you won't get bugger all) but I'll remember you.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 7, 2005)

Chalk it up as a life experience. Some guys do a tour in the military and have jobs like a regular guy, some get put into places and see things that are horrifying. But the fact that you indeed served, trackend is respectable. When it comes down to it, every job in the military is important. Sure, cooks and motor pool guys get no glory, but someone has to feed the guys and get them from place to place.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 7, 2005)

trackend said:


> I shall remember you in my will FBJ (you won't get bugger all) but I'll remember you.


----------



## trackend (Jun 7, 2005)

Thanks Evan that pond has just shrunk to zero.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 7, 2005)

I figured u had served in one capcity or another track.... Glad to know the facts now....


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 7, 2005)

Three years isn't unusual trackie. A lot of people don't find a home in the mob. Three years is just grand and, like evan said, there's no such thing as a small job in the military. Well......maybe steward. 

Thanks for sharing though.


----------



## trackend (Jun 7, 2005)

Thanks guy for those very kind words coming from a bunch of real service guys it means a whole lot more Im truly much obliged.
.End of message.

Back too frivolity and mirth

I still like the Stringbag what ever you blokes say 
so there


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 7, 2005)

I like it too, as a matter of fact.


----------



## trackend (Jun 7, 2005)

Ive got a pic for you Skim being a man of the sea the one of the first torpedo boats.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 7, 2005)

My god, what the hell is it?!? Being a former P-3 guy I have the urge just to bomb it!


----------



## trackend (Jun 7, 2005)

Really Fly, bomb, bomb, bomb, talk about bombastic  Its an early MTB 
this model of a later one shows where the torps sat they dropped them off the stern then out ran them before turning to get out of the way


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 7, 2005)

I've never seen them before. That's pretty cool! Thanks.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 7, 2005)

Geez, now I could make more of it! Interesting!

NOW   

"There are two types of ships, targets and future targets."


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 7, 2005)

Seems like a real safe job.. Outrunning torps....


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 7, 2005)

Actually, it's "There are two types of ship: *Submarines* and targets." :-"

But I love the pic!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 7, 2005)

Where's the thread with the Okha Bomb!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 7, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> Actually, it's "There are two types of ship: *Submarines* and targets." :-"
> 
> But I love the pic!



SAME SH*t!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 7, 2005)

Not on my watch.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 7, 2005)

OH DON'T GET ME STARTED! SUBMARINES!!!! AHHHHH


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 7, 2005)

We're sneaky and we stink...literally.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 7, 2005)

I DON'T THINK SO!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 7, 2005)

Ya gotta catch us first. :-"


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 7, 2005)

I heard that when the hatch is popped after a tour, the reek to nonnonskimmers will just about knock you out!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 7, 2005)

GOTCHA!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 7, 2005)

NOW, PICK UR POISON!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 7, 2005)

Medvedya said:


> I heard that when the hatch is popped after a tour, the reek to nonnonskimmers will just about knock you out!


Yes indeed!  



FLYBOYJ said:


> GOTCHA!


No indeed! Never, never, never, never!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 7, 2005)

AND FINALLY!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 7, 2005)

LOL... Ive been on a few subs, and ill tell u this... The smell dont wash off till after the 2nd or 3rd wash......


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 7, 2005)

Nope, not us. We made it home for beer and a shower.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 7, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> Nope, not us. We made it home for beer and a shower.



God I hope so! 

PS - Nice Shot!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 7, 2005)

"Hi honey, I'm home! Hon?"


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 7, 2005)




----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 7, 2005)

It's true what they say though. _Everything_ comes out of there smelling like diesel and BO.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 7, 2005)

Skim, ur a goofball i swear.....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 7, 2005)

Thats why its easier to just bomb em


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 7, 2005)

No sir. I...am a submariner!


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 7, 2005)

Or

".....but do you think this new look _really_ suits you?"


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 7, 2005)

No, that's how the wives look all the time.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 8, 2005)

Try spending 4 hours or more in your MOP suit. It sucks, especially when you have to sleep in it.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 8, 2005)

I hate MOP suits...... Period...


----------



## evangilder (Jun 8, 2005)

Me too! It wasn't uncommon for us to spend 12 hours at a stretch in them when we were doing NATO exercises in England. Just the thought of that mask is enough to make me feel shortness of breath! UGH!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 9, 2005)

I remember being in the field during Basic Training and having to carry "wounded" comrads out of the danger zone and getting gassed by CS gas. It sucked and then having to carry them on your shoulder and run while in MOP suit. It really SUCKED!!!!


----------



## trackend (Jun 9, 2005)

I assuming looking at it guys its the same as NBC gear?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 9, 2005)

MOP suit is NBC gear.


----------



## trackend (Jun 9, 2005)

I thought it was Adler Ive only ever known it as NBC cheers.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 9, 2005)

To be honest with you I dont know why we call it MOP Gear.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 9, 2005)

I forget what the acronym stands for. I think it was actually MOPP. Then we had different MOPP conditions. MOPP1-4, if memory serves correctly.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 9, 2005)

Yes, it was MOPP, Mission Oriented Protective Procedure. How's that for a mouthful. Anyway, here is a link that describes the MOPP:

http://www.gulflink.osd.mil/mopp/mopp_s01.htm


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 9, 2005)

Thats right my bad. I sould have know that. It actually goes from MOPP-0 to MOPP-4 I believe. MOPP-0 being regular duty uniform. MOPP_4 in complete NBC gear because an NBC attack has occured or is about to happen.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 9, 2005)

Yep. It's been so long I had forgotten the levels, but I remember a MOPP level board that was in our barracks.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 9, 2005)

Yeah we have them posted and we have to drill with them in the field. I hate flying at MOPP-4!


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 9, 2005)

How do you man the guns if the doors are shut?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 10, 2005)

We dont. In a combat environment the windows are always open. The cargo doors can be closed because the guns are mounted on pintal mounts in the crew chiefs sliding windows. In Iraq we flew around for the whole year with windows open and the guns out. In Kosovo we had the guns mounted but stowed inside and we flew with the windows shut. Here in Germany we dont even mount the guns and we fly with the windows shut.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 10, 2005)

Not many bad guys to shoot at in Germany, is there?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 11, 2005)

Not anymore!


----------



## Clave (Jun 15, 2005)

I was in the RAF for 12 years working on radar and missiles (Bloodhound)


----------



## evangilder (Jun 15, 2005)

Cool. What years were you in?


----------



## Clave (Jun 15, 2005)

Oh god *racks brain* umm.. 76 to 88...


----------



## evangilder (Jun 15, 2005)

I was in the USAF from 1984-1988. Three of those years were at RAF Lakenheath. We had a few friends from the RAF in those days.


----------



## Clave (Jun 15, 2005)

I drove past there not long ago... it's pretty big!

Most places I was at were tiny radar stations/missile squadrons further up the east coast. 

I did go across to Aberporth in Wales a few times to help fire the Bloodhounds on the range there, that was pretty cool 8)


----------



## evangilder (Jun 15, 2005)

Sounds cool to me! I'm not familiar with the bloodhounds, were those anti-aircraft? We had Rapiers at Lakenheath many years ago.


----------



## Clave (Jun 15, 2005)

SAM, yes, but much, much bigger than a Rapier (I did see one of those fired as well)

http://www.picture-newsletter.com/missile/

Bloodhounds are gone now, I think airfields are protected by Rapier MkIIs now...


----------



## evangilder (Jun 15, 2005)

Oh, okay, those do look somewhat familiar. I'm not sure where I saw them, but I do remember seeing them years ago. Rapiers kind of made me think of a bad-ass R2D2!


----------



## Clave (Jun 15, 2005)

Haven't fired one of these in a long time:







anybody have a pic of the LMG? (similar to a Bren, with bipod and curved mag, but the barrel is like the SLR above, as it fires 7.62)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 15, 2005)

Nope. Just this one that was used by the Canadian Army, taken from the same site as your L1A1 pic I think.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 15, 2005)

Cool stuff welcome.


----------



## Clave (Jun 15, 2005)

Danke! 

BTW: The Bloodhound was classified as an aircraft, each one was serial numbered and had it's own Form 700....


----------



## evangilder (Jun 15, 2005)

It certainly was big enough to be classified as such.


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 15, 2005)

There's a pic of a Bloodhound in the albums - the Airfix kit came with a Land Rover and a teeny Alsatian! 

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=7252


----------



## kiwimac (Jun 15, 2005)

Locked re-issued in a new uniform --

Kiwimac


----------

